# Palio cutter group buy III



## Bigwaved

*Palio* cigar cutters *group buy*. In about four weeks from now, _*~ August 16th*_, you will be able to choose the cutter in any finish. To make it worth our while, we need _*30+*_ orders. If you are interested, then add your name to the list, stating finish and quantity. PM me if you want to know the pricing. I will quote you the 30+ price because that is when the order will be placed. Payment option are _*check, money order or Paypal.
*_
http://www.paliocutters.com/

_*0 Confirmed Orders*_

*1. Name, finish, quantity*


----------



## Mindflux

Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## MeNimbus

MeNimbus - Burlwood(1) Carbon Fiber(1)


----------



## Bigwaved

Help me out buy putting your name on the list as indicated.


----------



## Bigwaved

To whoever has a quote so far, please note:

The quoted prices do not include priority mail shipping prices. You can add that to it.


----------



## kdhoffma

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1) 
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1


----------



## dgold21

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1) 
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1


----------



## cricky101

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1


----------



## whoispittsnogle

can someone pm me the price for each style? thanks:tu


----------



## tuneman07

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1 
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1


----------



## atlacatl

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1


----------



## screwbag

I may be interested....Could someone PM me the details of when and how much?


----------



## hova45

put me down for a burlwood, please pm quote for burl and carbon


----------



## Smokey Bob

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1

Robert:tu


----------



## hova45

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45- burlwood-1


----------



## hurricane6

hova45 said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
> 5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45- burlwood-1


14 hurricane6- carbon fiber 1


----------



## gocowboys

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45- burlwood-1
14 hurricane6- carbon fiber 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1


----------



## macms

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45- burlwood-1
14 hurricane6- carbon fiber 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1


----------



## piranha

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45- burlwood-1
14 hurricane6- carbon fiber 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - carbonfiber - 1


----------



## kvaughan

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45- burlwood-1
14 hurricane6- carbon fiber 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## FlyerFanX

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood(1)
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber(1)
5. kdhoffma, Carbon Fiber, 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07- Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas-Burlwood-1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45- burlwood-1
14 hurricane6- carbon fiber 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - burlwood - 1


----------



## rack04

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1


----------



## WoppA

Can someone pm me with the price for a burlwood?


----------



## rack04

WoppA said:


> Can someone pm me with the price for a burlwood?


As stated in the first post PM Bigwaved for the price.


----------



## LiteHedded

pm me the pricing plz
it seems I've lost my palio


----------



## jcarlton

Put me in for a Burlwood please. 


Please PM price and where and how to send payment.:ss


----------



## Under A Mountain

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1


----------



## CubanLink

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1


----------



## Tidefan73

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## tiptone

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1


----------



## shaerza

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## JCK

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1


----------



## auradefect

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## Lanthor

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1


----------



## smokepiper

I'll be 30.

I'll take a carbon

D


----------



## smokepiper

Lanthor said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original -1


30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1


----------



## Sawyer

Man, if I hadn't just bought one earlier this week.


----------



## smokem

PM sent


----------



## Tricker-cl

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1

count me in as long as the timeframe is correct. Can't go any earlier than that.


----------



## LiteHedded

I'm going to go home and look hard for my palio
if I can't find it I'll want a burlwood


----------



## havana_lover

Im game..

oh ya carbon please


----------



## Coz77

PM sent for pricing?


----------



## Old Sailor

PM sent for $$$$


----------



## zhadum

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -


----------



## Stogeyfish

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## ambientboy

Someone hit me up with a PM price quote? Graize.


----------



## Bigwaved

I will reply to all of the PMs after work today.


----------



## dgold21

Is there a 100+ price, cause that looks like where we're headed...34 orders in 12 hours, and still 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## nein

Wow, it seems like a lot of people have been influenced by CS to get a Palio. Forum members should receive automatic discounts due to the amount of products we purchase from specific companies!


----------



## Mindflux

nein said:


> Wow, it seems like a lot of people have been influenced by CS to get a Palio. Forum members should receive automatic discounts due to the amount of products we purchase from specific companies!


we are getting a discount, it's called a group buy discount.


----------



## nein

Mindflux said:


> we are getting a discount, it's called a group buy discount.


Right I understand the concept of the group buy and that the thread is called the group buy III.

What I was getting at is much like being apart of specific clubs where you get discounts towards certain items from certain businesses. It would be great if Club Stogie members receive 5 or 10% off items from certain cigar related companies.


----------



## Vegas Smoker

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1


----------



## n2advnture

nein said:


> ...It would be great if Club Stogie members receive 5 or 10% off items from certain cigar related companies.


I'm working on it :ss (trying to finish the new site by my 2 year anniversary)

~Mark


----------



## hova45

nein said:


> Right I understand the concept of the group buy and that the thread is called the group buy III.
> 
> What I was getting at is much like being apart of specific clubs where you get discounts towards certain items from certain businesses. It would be great if Club Stogie members receive 5 or 10% off items from certain cigar related companies.


5% sounds good we don't want to cut into their livelihood either.


----------



## ForestPuma

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## Dahman

pm me the price for a carbon fiber one plz


----------



## kvaughan

Why can't people read?


----------



## Lanthor

kvaughan said:


> Why can't people read?


Are you refering to the fact Bigwaved asking people to PM him for prices, not the other way around?


----------



## Syekick

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1


----------



## kvaughan

Lanthor said:


> Are you refering to the fact Bigwaved asking people to PM him for prices, not the other way around?


That's it :tu


----------



## jcarlton

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1


----------



## RPB67

Dam !!

Thats a lot of Palios !!


----------



## nein

n2advnture said:


> I'm working on it :ss (trying to finish the new site by my 2 year anniversary)
> 
> ~Mark


Good to hear Mark. I get my stuff from you anyways. Glad to see retailers actually listening to clients.


----------



## thebiglebowski

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1

can i get on that PM price quote please?


----------



## Old Sailor

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1


----------



## Bigwaved

If you asked for a PM, but haven't received one back from me send me a PM.


----------



## RHNewfie

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2


----------



## nein

This is going extremely well.


----------



## JPH

Can mine be shipped in a tube?....

pfft....this guy takes the easy group buys..... 

Still loving my Palio Burl...i've got wood!


----------



## RPB67

Dave 

PM sent !


----------



## Dahman

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## GeneralDisorder

Bigwaved - PM Sent.

Rick


----------



## SteveDMatt

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1


----------



## Dukeuni

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. Dukeuni - Original - 1

NOTE: Finally, my 100th post


----------



## Dukeuni

Needed to Re-post:




1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1


----------



## GeneralDisorder

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1


----------



## BeagleOne

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1


----------



## Cheeto

Cheeto - Burlwood - 1


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1


----------



## Boudreaux

Boudreaux - 1 original


----------



## awsmith4

Bigwaved said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original -1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood -
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
> 40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original -1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1


49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1


----------



## Hawksfan

Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1


----------



## MoTheMan

Estimtaed price?!


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1


----------



## hova45

Bigwaved said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original -1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood -
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
> 40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original -1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
> 51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1


dammmmmmmmm 51 ppl and it has not even been posted a day


----------



## Strangg1

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1


I'm In and don't even know the price yet, but I know it's cheaper than normal and I was just about to pull the trigger on one anyway...


~S


----------



## squid

How 'bout putting me down for 1 Original.


----------



## flyinillini75

Please add me for one (1) Carbonfiber.


Thanks
Brett


----------



## Lanthor

Strangg1 said:


> I'm In and don't even know the price yet, but I know it's cheaper than normal and I was just about to pull the trigger on one anyway...
> 
> ~S


I'm saving $$ _after _shipping compared to the one my B&M has, which I almost bought last week.


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## RPB67

Wow thats a lot of Palios.

Dave, make room on the table for a lot of boxes.........:tu


----------



## Savvy

Awesome I'm so in on this.

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## hova45

the list just keeps growing and growing


----------



## Strangg1

hova45 said:


> the list just keeps growing and growing


That's because it is one hell of a deal. Even with shipping it's a price that can't be beat.

~S


----------



## dabryan

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1


----------



## JGIORD

I'd like a carbon fiber one please.


----------



## Lanthor

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1


----------



## havana_lover

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1


----------



## Ginocide

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1


----------



## Old Sailor

I'll bet ya get 100:tu


----------



## Smokey Bob

61 cutters thus far?

Good Lord BigWave.... I hope that you are going to have these drop-shipped. What a pain if you are going to have to ship these out yourself!

Robert :al


----------



## Tuxguy

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## RPB67

Old Sailor said:


> I'll bet ya get 100:tu


:tpd:

Me to.


----------



## BigJon

Ginocide said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original -1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood -
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
> 40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original -1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
> 51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid- Original- 1
> 54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon - 1


Wow, I missed this one or it's very popular! Thanks for making this happen in advance!


----------



## hugecanoli

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1


----------



## dayplanner

I'm in for one original. Maybe a burlwood depending on price. Please pm with details.


----------



## dayplanner

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1
65. Slowhand - Original- 1


----------



## Bigwaved

[No message]


----------



## nismo350z

:r

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1
65. Slowhand - Original- 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1


----------



## oddball

Geez, I was waiting for Lucky #69 
Excellent group buy, sign me up...

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1
65. Slowhand - Original- 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1


----------



## Goldengator

oddball said:


> Geez, I was waiting for Lucky #69
> Excellent group buy, sign me up...
> 
> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original -1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood -
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
> 40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original -1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
> 51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid- Original- 1
> 54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original- 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - burlwood - 1


68.Goldengator-Burlwood-1


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1
65. Slowhand - Original- 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator-Burlwood-1


----------



## thassanice

Please PM me the price. Thanks!


----------



## thassanice

OK, sign me up for the original. Mark's a great guy. I vote we do a stinky ash tray group buy next. (non-herf edition) :2


----------



## Tuxguy

So Bigwave, the price was for 30+ members. What about 60 + now? Any cheaper?


----------



## Fresh50

Ok ok, I'm in. Lets go for 70+

Please PM me the price

Fresh50 - Wood - 1


----------



## Fresh50

thassanice said:


> OK, sign me up for the original. Mark's a great guy. I vote we do a stinky ash tray group buy next. (non-herf edition) :2


I 2nd that!


----------



## Mindflux

thassanice said:


> OK, sign me up for the original. Mark's a great guy. I vote we do a stinky ash tray group buy next. (non-herf edition) :2


Mark doesn't deal with Stinky anymore. I heard this first hand. Email him if you want to know more.


----------



## jquirit

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1
65. Slowhand - Original- 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator-Burlwood-1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1


----------



## drawfour

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber-1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker-Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood -
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original -1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original -1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber-1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75- Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie- Burlwood- 1
65. Slowhand - Original- 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator-Burlwood-1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1


----------



## CueTheMusic

I'm in for one original finish.

Thanks!


----------



## rack04

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1


----------



## KENNETHMD

One Burl-Wood,


----------



## Lanthor

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1


----------



## RPB67

Dave !!

You better order the boxes now.....wow that a lot of Palios ! :tu


----------



## Dubxl152

If this is still going on, Im in for a Carbonfiber Palio. I imagine with this many orders the price should be pretty good.:ss

Please PM me the Price and instructions ie your addy any other info i need etc.


----------



## b0rderman

B0rderman....Burlwood 1


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Carbon - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I would like to point out that there appears to be sufficient interest in the Palio Cutter group buy to move forward.

MCS


----------



## Dubxl152

LOL, i remember that fight it ended in the 7th just when that guy Rhaman (The Rock) was picking up steam vs Holyfeild. its the craziest looking knot ive ever seen in a boxing match. Too bad boxing is all fixed now (or at least it seems to be)..... for me nothing beats UFC:bx btw who is heading this group buy? Bigwaved?


----------



## Mindflux

Major Captain Silly said:


> I would like to point out that there appears to be sufficient interest in the Palio Cutter group buy to move forward.
> 
> MCS


Do you hang out with:










:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Mindflux said:


> Do you hang out with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ss


Yes,

He is my cousin

MCS


----------



## Bigwaved

Dubxl152 said:


> LOL, i remember that fight it ended in the 7th just when that guy Rhaman (The Rock) was picking up steam vs Holyfeild. its the craziest looking knot ive ever seen in a boxing match. Too bad boxing is all fixed now (or at least it seems to be)..... for me nothing beats UFC:bx btw who is heading this group buy? Bigwaved?


Yes.


----------



## Strangg1

I'm surprised this hasn't reached 100 yet.

slackers!

~S


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Carbon Fiber - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Carbon - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1


----------



## Savvy

Just changed my model from CF to Original (#55), so I can definitely afford to get a Palio, if there's a problem with doing this I'll just buy a CF.

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Carbon - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1


----------



## mostholycerebus

Adding myself to the list:


1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Carbon - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1


----------



## Dubxl152

Changing my order from a Carbon Fiber to a Original. I figure this is np since order wont be placed till mid Aug.

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1


----------



## Gurkha

I'm in for two Burlwood.


----------



## RPB67

Dave any news yet ????


----------



## Bigwaved

RPB67 said:


> Dave any news yet ????


I am getting closer. Check your PM.


----------



## sailchaser

Dubxl152 said:


> Changing my order from a Carbon Fiber to a Original. I figure this is np since order wont be placed till mid Aug.
> 
> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original -1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
> 40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
> 51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid- Original- 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Original - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
> 76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1


78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1


----------



## Ski1215

I read the first page and this one. Is there any price quotes? I'd like one but I don't want to commit if its too expensive.


----------



## pnoon

Ski1215 said:


> I read the first page and this one. Is there any price quotes? I'd like one but I don't want to commit if its too expensive.


Why not shoot a PM to the organizer of the group buy?


----------



## Major Captain Silly

If this group buy gets to 100, I will send the 100th person a nice package of handrolled cigars and possibly a cake mix.

MCS


----------



## schnell987

79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1


----------



## Blaylock-cl

This is turning out to be a "massive" group buy and I just want to send... props to you, Dave, for taking the time to do this for the members!

Great job...:tu 









.


----------



## rockyr

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## discdog

rockyr said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original -1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
> 40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
> 51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid- Original- 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Original - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
> 76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
> 78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
> 79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
> 80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
> 82. discog - Original -1


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original -1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1 (Please)


----------



## pistol

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original -1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1 (Please)
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1 - Thanks for doing this Dave!


----------



## Gurkha

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original -1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1 (Please)
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1 - Thanks for doing this Dave!
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2


----------



## Bigwaved

_*FYI: 
I will send further information regarding payment and shipping addresses in a week or so.*_


----------



## jmcrawf1

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original -1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1 (Please)
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1 - Thanks for doing this Dave!
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1


----------



## Bigwaved

There is still some time on this one. I will give some warning of the official cutoff date to get on the list.


----------



## rgordin

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original -1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1 (Please)
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1 - Thanks for doing this Dave!
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - carbon fiber - 1


----------



## rgordin

Blake Lockhart said:


> This is turning out to be a "massive" group buy and I just want to send... props to you, Dave, for taking the time to do this for the members!
> 
> Great job...:tu .


ditto. I appreciate how much effort this is. Thank you.

Richard


----------



## hova45

Bigwaved said:


> _*FYI:
> I will send further information regarding payment and shipping addresses in a week or so.*_


no problem, thanks for everything


----------



## Satch

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original -1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1 (Please)
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1 - Thanks for doing this Dave!
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - carbon fiber - 1
88. Satch - carbon fiber - 1


----------



## RPB67

Big List !! :tu


----------



## dgold21

Come on gorillas, lets run it up to 100!  Everyone must know a BOTL in training, who just needs that final push over the edge...an unsolicited gift of a fine cutter could be that push! :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

dgold21 said:


> Come on gorillas, lets run it up to 100!  Everyone must know a BOTL in training, who just needs that final push over the edge...an unsolicited gift of a fine cutter could be that push! :tu


I've also pledged a nice surprise to the person who orders the 100th cutter. I would imagine the prize might involve some premium handrolled cigars.

MCS


----------



## dgold21

Major Captain Silly said:


> I've also pledged a nice surprise to the person who orders the 100th cutter. I would imagine the prize might involve some premium handrolled cigars.
> 
> MCS


hmm...makes me want to order a few more, maybe 12? :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly

dgold21 said:


> hmm...makes me want to order a few more, maybe 12? :ss


I don't think my prize package is worth the price of 12 more cutters. It'll be nice, but not that nice!

MCS


----------



## dawgboy

Can I still get in on this?

if so put me down for *Carbon Fiber - 1*


----------



## kvaughan

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10.Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - carbonfiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbonfiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain-Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbonfiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbonfiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbonfiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original -1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbonfiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbonfiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbonfiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood-1
40. thebiglebowski - original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbonfiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbonfiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon - 1
51. Hawksfan-carbon fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid- Original- 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Wood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman....Burlwood 1
76. Blueface- Burlwood- 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser -Carbon Fiber-1
79. schnell987 - burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original -1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - carbon fiber - 1
88. Satch - carbon fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## gromit

gromit - Burlwood 1


----------



## kvaughan

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Carbon Fiber - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Major Captain Silly said:


> I've also pledged a nice surprise to the person who orders the 100th cutter. I would imagine the prize might involve some premium handrolled cigars.
> 
> MCS


Can i just add another and take the 100th spot? :tu And thanks again Bigwaved for putting this together.


----------



## kvaughan

Jason_of_Texas said:


> Can i just add another and take the 100th spot? :tu And thanks again Bigwaved for putting this together.


No because that wouldn't make the 100th cutter :r

By my count we're at 93


----------



## rgordin

Yep 93.

By keeping this thread going anew, hopefully some others will see it and decide to join in to get us to 100.


----------



## ahova1906

pm me the prices I may get in on it


----------



## field

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Carbon Fiber - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## dawgboy

dawgboy said:


> Can I still get in on this?
> 
> if so put me down for *Carbon Fiber - 1*


Could I change mine from the carbor fiber to the burlwood?

Thanks!


----------



## Bigwaved

dawgboy said:


> Could I change mine from the carbor fiber to the burlwood?
> 
> Thanks!


Go ahead and change it on the latest list.


----------



## Lanthor

Allow me.

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## drawfour

Major Captain Silly said:


> I've also pledged a nice surprise to the person who orders the 100th cutter. I would imagine the prize might involve some premium handrolled cigars.
> 
> MCS


Is it for person #100 on the list, or the 100th cutter? Some people have 2 purchased for their entry, so it's definitely more cutters now than total number of entries.


----------



## whoispittsnogle

the latter is correct because the list is at #91 and with two of the members ordering two cutters so the guys are saying we're at 93.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

drawfour said:


> Is it for person #100 on the list, or the 100th cutter? Some people have 2 purchased for their entry, so it's definitely more cutters now than total number of entries.


It's for 100th person to order.

MCS


----------



## rgordin

whoispittsnogle said:


> the latter is correct because the list is at #91 and with two of the members ordering two cutters so the guys are saying we're at 93.


There are three members ordering two, so we are at 94 cutters and 91 persons.


----------



## FrankB

Been out of pocket for some time.Left my original Palio from the first group buy set up by Poker several years ago in a U-Haul truck.Been in mourning ever since.Please put me down for another in this group buy in the original finish.Thanks a bunch.FrankB.


----------



## CueTheMusic

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1


----------



## drawfour

rgordin said:


> There are three members ordering two, so we are at 94 cutters and 91 persons.


I don't think you accounted for the same person on multiple lines. For example:

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1

That's 2 people, but 4 entries. And there is at least one where the same person has three:

56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1

So, um, care to recount?


----------



## Major Captain Silly

drawfour said:


> I don't think you accounted for the same person on multiple lines. For example:
> 
> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 
> That's 2 people, but 4 entries. And there is at least one where the same person has three:
> 
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 
> So, um, care to recount?


I'll make it simple: When I see the number 100 and a name beside it, I will PM them for their address and send them some cigars. I hope this doesn't take away from the great thing Bigwaved is doing for us.

MCS


----------



## drawfour

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'll make it simple: When I see the number 100 and a name beside it, I will PM them for their address and send them some cigars. I hope this doesn't take away from the great thing Bigwaved is doing for us.
> 
> MCS


Hehe, no this won't take away from what BigWaveD is doing. His goal was to get 30+. We're WAY over that goal now!


----------



## Bigwaved

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'll make it simple: When I see the number 100 and a name beside it, I will PM them for their address and send them some cigars. I hope this doesn't take away from the great thing Bigwaved is doing for us.
> 
> MCS


Believe me, I do not care what you guys do with contests, etc., in this thread. I like that people want to give cigars away around here. PIF is the name of the game. The only rule I have in my group buy thread is no whining.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'll make it simple: When I see the number 100 and a name beside it, I will PM them for their address and send them some cigars. I hope this doesn't take away from the great thing Bigwaved is doing for us.
> 
> MCS


Ok

100. SUOrangeGuy

JK  pay no attention to me being number 31


----------



## rack04

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Ok
> 
> 100. SUOrangeGuy


More accurately

100. a name


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

rack04 said:


> More accurately
> 
> 100. a name


darn... how about we split em?


----------



## Major Captain Silly

SUOrangeGuy said:


> darn... how about we split em?


Rack04 & SUOrangeguy, PM me your addresses please. You've pi$$ed off enough to get some cake thrown at you.

MCS


----------



## whoispittsnogle

[email protected] & SUOrangeguy:mn


----------



## hova45

Major Captain Silly said:


> Rack04 & SUOrangeguy, PM me your addresses please. You've pi$$ed off enough to get some cake thrown at you.
> 
> MCS


:chk:chk we aren't even at a hundred and they were mud slinging


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Major Captain Silly said:


> Rack04 & SUOrangeguy, PM me your addresses please. You've pi$$ed off enough to get some cake thrown at you.
> 
> MCS


I'll have you know that was my first post in response to the whole contest idea. I just noticed a goof and had to pick a little. 

Thanks but you don't need to send me anything. I'd rather have them go to the real winner of the contest you envisioned.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Now lets get back to the actual group buy.

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1


----------



## Major Captain Silly

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I'll have you know that was my first post in response to the whole contest idea. I just noticed a goof and had to pick a little.
> 
> Thanks but you don't need to send me anything. I'd rather have them go to the real winner of the contest you envisioned.


If you do not send me your address, I will find it another way. I've envisioned cake waterfalls and have never seen one.

MCS


----------



## hova45

Major Captain Silly said:


> If you do not send me your address, I will find it another way. I've envisioned cake waterfalls and have never seen one.
> 
> MCS


You are great MCS, I would hate to have you as an enemy :r


----------



## Moglman-cl

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1

What the heck ...


----------



## RPB67

Yowza.......look at that list.

Almost 100. :tu


----------



## audilicious-cl

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## LasciviousXXX

You guys are doing an AWESOME thing. Way to go guys!


----------



## rottenzombie

audilicious said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original - 1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
> 40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid - Original - 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Original - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
> 76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
> 78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
> 80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
> 82. discog - Original - 1
> 83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
> 84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
> 86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
> 87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
> 90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
> 91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 92. FrankB - Original - 1
> 93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
> 94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1


----------



## rgordin

99 cutters!


----------



## RenoB

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Carbon Fiber - 1
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1

Can not resist any longer :mn


----------



## SteveDMatt

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1

By the time this is over, I will probably be getting both.


----------



## dj1809

I'm down.

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1


----------



## erictheobscure

Arg, I'm so tempted to move the count closer to one hundred, but moving to a new city & furnishing my apartment has taken my credit cards dangerously close to maximum capacity :hn


----------



## Superman2283

I am up for some.

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1


----------



## Papichulo

Superman2283 said:


> I am up for some.
> 
> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original - 1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
> 40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid - Original - 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Original - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
> 76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
> 78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
> 80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
> 82. discog - Original - 1
> 83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
> 84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
> 86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
> 87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
> 90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
> 91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 92. FrankB - Original - 1
> 93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
> 94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
> 97. RenoB - burlwood -1
> 98. dj1809 - original - 1
> 99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
> 100. Superman2283 - original-1
> 101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2


Thanks, Brent


----------



## spooble

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1


----------



## Major Captain Silly

spooble said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original - 1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
> 40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid - Original - 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Original - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
> 76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
> 78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
> 80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
> 82. discog - Original - 1
> 83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
> 84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
> 86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
> 87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
> 90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
> 91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 92. FrankB - Original - 1
> 93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
> 94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
> 97. RenoB - burlwood -1
> 98. dj1809 - original - 1
> 99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
> 100. Superman2283 - original-1
> 101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
> 102. spooble - original - 1


Holy cow! We did it! Superman2283, PM me your address and I'll get a package of stuff out to you.

MCS


----------



## Derby

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1


----------



## Bigwaved

_*Just an FYI...*_
_*Since this continues to grow at a steady rate, I am going to continue to leave it open for at least this week.*_


----------



## Mando

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber


----------



## preppie08

Mando said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original - 1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
> 40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid - Original - 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Original - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
> 76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
> 78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
> 80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
> 82. discog - Original - 1
> 83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
> 84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
> 86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
> 87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
> 90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
> 91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 92. FrankB - Original - 1
> 93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
> 94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
> 97. RenoB - burlwood -1
> 98. dj1809 - original - 1
> 99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
> 100. Superman2283 - original-1
> 101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
> 102. spooble - original - 1
> 103. Derby - original - 1
> 104. Mando- Carbon Fiber


105.preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1


----------



## Bigwaved

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1


----------



## stevieray

Bigwaved said:


> _*Just an FYI...*_
> _*Since this continues to grow at a steady rate, I am going to continue to leave it open for at least this week.*_


props to you for running this group buy :tu...but... oh man do you have a lot of work ahead of you


----------



## rottenzombie

stevieray said:


> props to you for running this group buy :tu...but... oh man do you have a lot of work ahead of you


Yep :tpd:


----------



## coryj

Every time someone bumps this thread, I find it harder to resist the peer pressure... :hn


----------



## Mattiekrome

coryj said:


> Every time someone bumps this thread, I find it harder to resist the peer pressure... :hn


I'm in the same boat. I've been fighting the urge, but I dont think it will last much longer. I'm currently using a punch since I dont have a good cutter. What a way to solve the problem!

Seems like they might "cut" another dollar or two off the price, since 100 is quite a bit more than the lowest quote for the 30 cutters... Bah, still a killer deal!

*goes back to fighting the urge to order*


----------



## rack04

Mattiekrome said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've been fighting the urge, but I dont think it will last much longer. I'm currently using a punch since I dont have a good cutter. What a way to solve the problem!
> 
> Seems like they might "cut" another dollar or two off the price, since 100 is quite a bit more than the lowest quote for the 30 cutters... Bah, still a killer deal!
> 
> *goes back to fighting the urge to order*


Come on! Everyone's doing it. You're not cool unless you buy into this group buy.


----------



## kvaughan

Bump, let's get some more cutters fellas...


----------



## field

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1

#91 I added another CF... Thanks!


----------



## squid

What makes this such a great deal is that Bigwaved is buying these for everyone! What a brother! :ss


----------



## stevieray

squid said:


> What makes this such a great deal is that Bigwaved is buying these for everyone! What a brother! :ss


:r that was good for a mid afternoon chuckle


----------



## daygo718

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1


----------



## Hank

That is alot of Palios :tu


----------



## brownbuffalo

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1


----------



## Old Sailor

squid said:


> What makes this such a great deal is that Bigwaved is buying these for everyone! What a brother! :ss


:r:r:chk


----------



## mikey202

I'll take me one of them there Carbon fiber ones:ss


----------



## mikey202

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 1
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1


----------



## auradefect

So is there a new price now that we managed to get over 100?


----------



## Savvy

auradefect said:


> So is there a new price now that we managed to get over 100?


:tpd: I was wondering about this too, I may upgrade again if the prices change haha.


----------



## field

Updated to 2 qty earlier, but got dropped along the way... thanks !

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

I'd like a PM of a quote... noticing the order will be well over 100...

Anyway, a quote on the burlwood would be nice.

Kyle


----------



## Papichulo

Savvy said:


> :tpd: I was wondering about this too, I may upgrade again if the prices change haha.


Dave I am with them... Do you think we can get a cut in price with the huge order? Brent


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*A while back, Richard (RPB67), extended an offer to pay for the set up costs involved in having these cutters personalized with the Club Stogie text and/or logo. I have left this group buy open much longer than anticipated while all of the necessary parties involved tried to work on that possibility. I regret to say that it is not possible in the time frame we were shooting for. *

_*With that, I am officially closing this group buy by 10:00 p.m. Pacific Time on Thursday, 8/9/07.*_

*The payment details will be sent via PM on Friday. Given the amount of cutters involved, I am asking that the payments are sent before I place the order.*


----------



## floydpink

I would be interested in a burlwood if I could get a price. I appologize if it is somewhere in the previous pages, but I did not see the prices on the first 3 pages.


----------



## Bigwaved

Papichulo said:


> Dave I am with them... Do you think we can get a cut in price with the huge order? Brent


I have to leave that up to Mark.


----------



## Papichulo

Bigwaved said:


> I have to leave that up to Mark.


I fully understand and will be waiting for your instructions. With such large numbers I hope everyone is punctual in getting the payments to you. As always thanks again for giving us this opportunity.


----------



## jcarlton

;1099386 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> *A while back, Richard (RPB67), extended an offer to pay for the set up costs involved in having these cutters personalized with the Club Stogie text and/or logo. I have left this group buy open much longer than anticipated while all of the necessary parties involved tried to work on that possibility. I regret to say that it is not possible in the time frame we were shooting for. *
> 
> _*With that, I am officially closing this group buy by 10:00 p.m. Pacific Time on Thursday, 8/9/07.*_
> 
> *The payment details will be sent via PM on Friday. Given the amount of cutters involved, I am asking that the payments are sent before I place the order.*


Thanks Bigwaved for putting this together and devoting the time and effort involved to save some fellow BOTL/SOTL's some cash. Hum, now where to spend the extra cash&#8230;:ss

Thank you for the update, and thanks to Richard for the generous offer.


----------



## n2advnture

Bigwaved said:


> I have to leave that up to Mark.


Sorry for the delayed reply but I just returned from the 2007 RTDA.

Updated pricing sent :tu

Hope this helps!

~Mark


----------



## Gorgon31

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1


----------



## glking

. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
110. glking - original - 1


----------



## Tristan

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
110. glking - original - 1
111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1

Dave you are a hero for doing this!


----------



## jloutlaw

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 1
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
110. glking - original - 1
111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112. jloutlaw - original - 1


----------



## RPB67

He better go rob the post office for boxes now. 

Wow thats a lot of Palios.


----------



## rack04

RPB67 said:


> He better go rob the post office for boxes now.
> 
> Wow thats a lot of Palios.


Or just have them shipped to him for free using usps.com


----------



## Bigwaved

n2advnture said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply but I just returned from the 2007 RTDA.
> 
> Updated pricing sent :tu
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ~Mark


Everyone who has already received a price quote will note this price change on the PM containing the payment methods to get this rolling. I will send them out once the buy is closed. To clarify, any person who has PMd me today will recieve the latest price break quote.


----------



## GeneralDisorder

Bigwaved said:


> Everyone who has already received a price quote will note this price change on the PM containing the payment methods to get this rolling. I will send them out once the buy is closed. To clarify, any person who has PMd me today will recieve the latest price break quote.


Now that's just awesome! :u

Rick


----------



## ForestPuma

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. *Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2*
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
110. glking - original - 1
111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112. jloutlaw - original - 1

Just updated to 2. Thanks.


----------



## motownflip

Beachcougar said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original - 1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. *Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2*
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
> 40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid - Original - 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Original - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
> 76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
> 78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
> 80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
> 82. discog - Original - 1
> 83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
> 84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
> 86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
> 87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
> 90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
> 91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
> 92. FrankB - Original - 1
> 93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
> 94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
> 97. RenoB - burlwood -1
> 98. dj1809 - original - 1
> 99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
> 100. Superman2283 - original-1
> 101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
> 102. spooble - original - 1
> 103. Derby - original - 1
> 104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
> 105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
> 106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
> 107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
> 108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
> 109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
> 110. glking - original - 1
> 111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 112. jloutlaw - original - 1
> 113. motownflip - burlwood - 1
> 
> Didn't get a response to my pm, but figured we are going to get a good deal with this many orders. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## coryj

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. *Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2*
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
110. glking - original - 1
111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112. jloutlaw - original - 1
113. motownflip - burlwood - 1
114. coryj - original - 1


----------



## Mattiekrome

motownflip said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 
> ... SNIP <SNIP>...
> 
> 112. jloutlaw - original - 1
> 113. motownflip - burlwood - 1
> 
> Didn't get a response to my pm, but figured we are going to get a good deal with this many orders. Thanks for doing this.


I didn't think I got one either, but I did. For some reason it didn't show up as a new PM, but it was. I saw your name on the CC: distribution on the PM that i received, so chances are, its in your inbox, but not showing as an unread message...


----------



## Mattiekrome

rack04 said:


> Come on! Everyone's doing it. You're not cool unless you buy into this group buy.


You win, last chance before it ends, and its pretty much a steal, so count me in for 1 

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. *Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2*
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Original - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
110. glking - original - 1
111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112. jloutlaw - original - 1
113. motownflip - burlwood - 1
114. coryj - original - 1
115. Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1


----------



## drawfour

Up to 121! The original target was 30+. Think we can reach 130+ ?


----------



## FriendlyFire

How much are they right now?



Bigwaved said:


> *Palio* cigar cutters *group buy*. In about four weeks from now, _*~ August 16th*_, you will be able to choose the cutter in any finish. To make it worth our while, we need _*30+*_ orders. If you are interested, then add your name to the list, stating finish and quantity. PM me if you want to know the pricing. I will quote you the 30+ price because that is when the order will be placed. Payment option are _*check, money order or Paypal.*_
> 
> http://www.paliocutters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> _*0 Confirmed Orders*_
> 
> *1. Name, finish, quantity*


----------



## drawfour

FriendlyFire said:


> How much are they right now?


If you PM Bigwaved, he'll tell you:



Bigwaved said:


> Everyone who has already received a price quote will note this price change on the PM containing the payment methods to get this rolling. I will send them out once the buy is closed. To clarify, any person who has PMd me today will recieve the latest price break quote.


----------



## Savvy

1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
16. macms - Original - 1
17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
20. rack04 - Original - 1
21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
25. tiptone - Original - 1
26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
27. khubli - Original - 1
28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
29. Lanthor - Original - 1
30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
37. *Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2*
38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
53. Squid - Original - 1
54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
55. Savvy - Burlwood - 1
56. Dabryan - Original - 1
57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
61. Ginocide - Original - 1
62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
65. Slowhand - Original - 1
66. nismo350z - Original - 1
67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
70. jquirit - Original - 1
71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
82. discog - Original - 1
83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
92. FrankB - Original - 1
93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
97. RenoB - burlwood -1
98. dj1809 - original - 1
99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
100. Superman2283 - original-1
101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
102. spooble - original - 1
103. Derby - original - 1
104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
110. glking - original - 1
111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112. jloutlaw - original - 1
113. motownflip - burlwood - 1
114. coryj - original - 1
115. Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1

Just upgraded from original to Burlwood, had to for the price haha


----------



## Bigwaved

This is closed now.


----------



## Soprano3695

Savvy said:


> 1. Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
> 2. Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 3. MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
> 4. MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 5. kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 6. dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 7. dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
> 8. Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
> 9. Tuneman07 - Original - 1
> 10. Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
> 11. atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
> 12. Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 13. hova45 - Burlwood - 1
> 14. hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
> 15. reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 16. macms - Original - 1
> 17. piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 18. kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 19. FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
> 20. rack04 - Original - 1
> 21. Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 22. CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
> 23. Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
> 24. Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 25. tiptone - Original - 1
> 26. Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 27. khubli - Original - 1
> 28. Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 29. Lanthor - Original - 1
> 30. Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
> 31. SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
> 32. TRicker - Burlwood-1
> 33. zhadum - Burlwood - 1
> 34. Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 35. MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 36. Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
> 37. *Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2*
> 38. Syekick - Burlwood - 1
> 39. JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
> 40. thebiglebowski - Original - 1
> 41. Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
> 42. RHNewfie - Original - 2
> 43. Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 44. SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
> 45. Dukeuni - Original - 1
> 46. GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
> 47. BeagleOne - Original - 1
> 48. Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
> 49. Bourdreaux - Original - 1
> 50. Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 51. Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 52. Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
> 53. Squid - Original - 1
> 54. flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 55. Savvy - Burlwood - 1
> 56. Dabryan - Original - 1
> 57. Dabryan - Carbon - 1
> 58. Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
> 59. JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 60. havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 61. Ginocide - Original - 1
> 62. BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 63. hugecanoli - Original - 1
> 64. Moosie - Burlwood - 1
> 65. Slowhand - Original - 1
> 66. nismo350z - Original - 1
> 67. oddball - Burlwood - 1
> 68. Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
> 69. Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
> 70. jquirit - Original - 1
> 71. drawfour - Burlwood - 1
> 72. CueTheMusic - Original - 1
> 73. KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
> 74. Dubxl152 - Original - 1
> 75. B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
> 76. Blueface - Burlwood - 1
> 77. mostholycerebus - Original - 1
> 78. Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 79. schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
> 80. rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 81. discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
> 82. discog - Original - 1
> 83. GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
> 84. Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 85. Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
> 86. Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
> 87. rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 88. Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 89. dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
> 90. gromit - Burlwood - 1
> 91. field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
> 92. FrankB - Original - 1
> 93. Moglman - Burlwood - 1
> 94. Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 95. Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 96. rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
> 97. RenoB - burlwood -1
> 98. dj1809 - original - 1
> 99. Superman2283-burlwood-1
> 100. Superman2283 - original-1
> 101. Papichulo - burlwood - 2
> 102. spooble - original - 1
> 103. Derby - original - 1
> 104. Mando- Carbon Fiber
> 105. preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
> 106. daygo718 - burlwood - 1
> 107. brownbuffalo - Original - 1
> 108. Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
> 109. Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
> 110. glking - original - 1
> 111. Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 112. jloutlaw - original - 1
> 113. motownflip - burlwood - 1
> 114. coryj - original - 1
> 115. Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
> 116. soprano3695 - burlwood -1
> Just upgraded from original to Burlwood, had to for the price haha


AWWWW c'mon...1 more wont kill anyone.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

_*I have reorganized the list alphabetically. If you are part of this group buy, please check it for accuracy. I will send payment info via PM tonight. 
*_

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1
19 Dabryan - Original - 1
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1
23 Derby - original - 1
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
38 Ginocide - Original - 1
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1
53 jloutlaw - original - 1
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
55 jquirit - Original - 1
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1
75 nismo350z - Original - 1
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
94 Slowhand - Original - 1
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1(Changed my mind)
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*

*Note:*

*Given the size of this, I need be fairly strict (i.e. time lines for payment, etc.) to keep this organized. Thanks in advance for the cooperation.*


----------



## rgordin

Bigwaved said:


> *Given the size of this, I need be fairly strict (i.e. time lines for payment, etc.) to keep this organized.*


This is what you call, "An understatement." I can't believe how well organized you are and how much trouble you have gone through. Thank you.


----------



## jcarlton

Did I miss a PM on the new price and where to send payment? I am sorry if this is premature but I don't want to slow this down by not sendng prompt payment.


----------



## rack04

jcarlton said:


> Did I miss a PM on the new price and where to send payment? I am sorry if this is premature but I don't want to slow this down by not sendng prompt payment.


Bigwaved said he would send information tonight.


----------



## jcarlton

Thanks, I missed that part of the post:tu


----------



## Syekick

If you can do paypal it will be done shortly after you post. Otherwise, snail mail as quick as I can flail the snail.

Could "flail the snail" be a new euthenism?* :r*


----------



## jcarlton

Payment sent via PP:tu


Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

_*Update:

I have sent the payment information PMs out to all on the list.

If you did not receive one, PM me.

If you have ordered multiple cutters, then you need to PM me for the price grouped together with the single shipping charge included.

If you have a question that has not been answered, then PM me.*_


----------



## brownbuffalo

Payment sent via paypal.

Thanks


----------



## Vegas Smoker

payment sent via PP

Thanks for organizing this HUGE buy...


----------



## Moglman-cl

PP sent Dave!! You da man! Thank you.


----------



## dayplanner

Paid via paypal.

Thanks


----------



## Bigwaved

Please note that the payment PM you received is the total delivered price.

I will update the list intermittently as I receive payments. Thanks


----------



## hurricane6

payment sent. Many thanks for this tremendous group buy!!!:tu:tu


----------



## auradefect

Payment sent for a Carbon Fiber version. Thanks! :tu


----------



## Dahman

PP payment completed for 1 carbon fiber palio

Thanks a lot


----------



## rottenzombie

Payment sent via PP,thanks


----------



## daygo718

Payment sent via Paypal. Thanks for organizing this GB for all of us!


----------



## SteveDMatt

Payment sent via paypal. Thanks.:tu


----------



## pnoon

Soprano3695 said:


> AWWWW c'mon...1 more wont kill anyone.


Tell us how you feel after you organize a group buy this isze.


----------



## jmcrawf1

pnoon said:


> Tell us how you feel after you organize a group buy this isze.


True that, how'd you like to be the mail clerk the day when dave rolls up with 100+ usps boxes. :hn

If you haven't already, Dave needs some RG for organizing this oppurtunity.


----------



## rgordin

Done by PP.

Thank you, Dave. 

Seeing where you live brings back fond memories of a trip there to see friends and the scenery. Must be a great place to smoke a cigar and enjoy views.


----------



## Moosie

Been there done that. "PP." Thankxx!!


----------



## rack04

Checks in the mail.


----------



## jloutlaw

PP payment sent. Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Bigwaved

rgordin said:


> Done by PP.
> 
> Thank you, Dave.
> 
> Seeing where you live brings back fond memories of a trip there to see friends and the scenery. Must be a great place to smoke a cigar and enjoy views.


You hit the nail on the head. Next time you are here, look me up.


----------



## Old Sailor

Payment sent by PP. :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Payment sent via pp. Please remember to wait for my address change. 

Thanks again


----------



## Stogeyfish

The check's in the mail:ss 
Thanks for everything:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1
19 Dabryan - Original - 1
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
38 Ginocide - Original - 1
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1
55 jquirit - Original - 1
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## auradefect

jmcrawf1 said:


> If you haven't already, Dave needs some RG for organizing this oppurtunity.


Just seconding this, give him a RG bump for all the work he put into this for us. He really deserves it.


----------



## dabryan

paypal sent, but I missed your post on reduced shipping for multiples. but to be honest, it doesnt matter. money well spent!!

thanks Dave!!!:ss


----------



## piranha

PayPal sent. Thanks Dave for putting this together!!:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

Paypal sent last night :tu


----------



## thebiglebowski

PP sent! awesome work, putting this together, Dave!


----------



## hugecanoli

PayPal sent.

Thanks for doing this Dave..I appreciate it!

:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 (updated to qty 2)
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
38 Ginocide - Original - 1
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## gromit

Paypal sent...thanks dave for taking this on!:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

If you are named Jamie and have paid via Paypal, then please PM me so I know what your CS user name is. Thanks.


----------



## Mattiekrome

Payment sent via USPS money order this morning. Thanks for setting this up Bigwaved. :tu

So, now all we need is a group buy for some Xikar Punches? :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mattiekrome said:


> Payment sent via USPS money order this morning. Thanks for setting this up Bigwaved. :tu
> 
> So, now all we need is a group buy for some Xikar Punches? :ss


or stinky's


----------



## Goldengator

Money sent by Paypal. Thanks for this opportunity and best of luck shipping all those cutters.:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1
38 Ginocide - Original - 1
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the bumps, guys. They are appreciated, but unnecessary. In my opinion, we all should have a Palio.


----------



## drawfour

PP sent! Thanks again, Dave!


----------



## thebiglebowski

wow. look at all the BOTLs that have paid, ASAP! 

truly a great community to be a part of. again, many thanks, dave!


----------



## ForestPuma

PP Sent. Thanks.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## dj1809

Paypal sent.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Gorgon31

Sent via PayPal! Thanks! :tu


----------



## kvaughan

Paypal sent. Thanks Dave!


----------



## rockyr

PalPay sent. Thanks for setting this up Dave!!


----------



## Hawksfan

Paypal sent. Thanks


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21	 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## Derby

Paypal sent. Thanks!


----------



## CubanLink

paypal sent. thank you.


----------



## coryj

Check's in the mail, thanks Dave.


----------



## Satch

Paypal sent. THANKYOU!


----------



## Tidefan73

Paypal coming your way tomorrow!!! :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Paypal sent! Thanks!!


----------



## auradefect

This is just the perfect time. I somehow managed to step on my cheap cutter last night and it snapped in half. I can't wait to get my new Palio. C'mon guys, get those payments in because I don't have a cutter anymore.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## b0rderman

Payment sent for 1 burlwood...,


Thanks

Stefan


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## cricky101

Paypal sent :tu


----------



## dawgboy

check sent in priority today!


Thanks for all you did! :tu:tu


----------



## rgordin

70 out of 115 of the BOTLs have paid.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

I will send out my paypal friday or thursday night if I stay up,gotta love direct deposit


----------



## Papichulo

BIGWAVED! You rock my friend! thanks for taken this monster on:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## Tricker-cl

Ya sorry will send payment thursday night. getting paid every 2 weeks blows:tg


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

TRicker said:


> Ya sorry will send payment thursday night. getting paid every 2 weeks blows:tg


Feel ya pain brotha lol


----------



## Blueface

I think a major squadron bombing run is appropriate after putting this together.
I say beat the crap out of Portland.
There is nothing but trees and Dave out there anyway.
I should know.
I was there a few weeks ago.
I have his addy if you don't.


----------



## rockyr

Blueface said:


> I think a major squadron bombing run is appropriate after putting this together.
> I say beat the crap out of Portland.
> There is nothing but trees and Dave out there anyway.
> I should know.
> I was there a few weeks ago.
> I have his addy if you don't.


Hee hee... Oh yeah. Good idea.


----------



## jquirit

Blueface said:


> I think a major squadron bombing run is appropriate after putting this together.
> I say beat the crap out of Portland.
> There is nothing but trees and Dave out there anyway.
> I should know.
> I was there a few weeks ago.
> I have his addy if you don't.


Hey, I live in Portland. I like living there, and my job is there. Don't bomb there and make me unemployed. It will make me depressed since then I can't afford more cigars!

:r


----------



## flyinillini75

Paypal payment sent.


Thanks Dave for all the work


----------



## Bigwaved

Blueface said:


> I think a major squadron bombing run is appropriate after putting this together.
> I say beat the crap out of Portland.
> There is nothing but trees and Dave out there anyway.
> I should know.
> I was there a few weeks ago.
> I have his addy if you don't.


Hey! Watch it...


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## Ginocide

About 70% of us have paid. Pay up, suckas! I want my cutter! :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*


----------



## Smokey Bob

I sent my payment via Pay Pal.

Robert :ss


----------



## kvaughan

Waiting on 32 people :ss


----------



## Mindflux

kvaughan said:


> Waiting on 32 people :ss


my payment is in the mail


----------



## CueTheMusic

Mindflux said:


> my payment is in the mail


I'm guessing a lot of the payments are in the mail. I'm really hoping so. I'm really craving my palio! :ss


----------



## Mindflux

CueTheMusic said:


> I'm guessing a lot of the payments are in the mail. I'm really hoping so. I'm really craving my palio! :ss


Once bigwaved has payments he'll then order the cutters. I'm guessing there will be a 2 week delay between all payments received and people start getting their cutters.


----------



## Smokey Bob

CueTheMusic said:


> I'm guessing a lot of the payments are in the mail. I'm really hoping so. I'm really craving my palio! :ss


Patience grasshopper. 

We are in better hands than our own.

Robert :ss


----------



## Blueface

CueTheMusic said:


> I'm guessing a lot of the payments are in the mail. I'm really hoping so. I'm really craving my palio! :ss





Mindflux said:


> Once bigwaved has payments he'll then order the cutters. I'm guessing there will be a 2 week delay between all payments received and people start getting their cutters.





Smokey Bob said:


> Patience grasshopper.
> 
> We are in better hands than our own.
> 
> Robert :ss


Dave,
You have them fooled.
Looks like that family vacation to Disney is in the bag.:r
Don't forget my cut. (oops, was that a pun?)


----------



## Smokey Bob

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> You have them fooled.
> Looks like that family vacation to Disney is in the bag.:r
> Don't forget my cut. (oops, was that a pun?)


:r

Great joke...

You are joking right?

Sure you are, heheheheh.

Ok, it's true that I have never met Bigwaved personally.

But he seems like a helluva nice guy. He wouldn't do anything wrong.

Would you ED?

Hello, Bigwaved, can you hear me?

Say it ain't so buddy.

Bigwaved? Why aren't you saying anything.

Oh crap...

Robert :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

A deathly silence...

I will be going out of town Friday. We return Monday. I will finalize the list then. The order will be placed Tuesday. If anyone has failed to get their payment to me by that time, they will be removed from the group buy.


----------



## Tidefan73

Bigwaved said:


> A deathly silence...
> 
> I will be going out of town Friday. We return Monday. I will finalize the list then. The order will be placed Tuesday. If anyone has failed to get their payment to me by that time, they will be removed from the group buy.


Just wanted to pass on that I just made the PayPal transaction. Thanks again Dave!!


----------



## Dubxl152

:chkits in the mail!!!!:alnice chicky:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Bigwaved said:


> A deathly silence...
> 
> I will be going out of town Friday. We return Monday. I will finalize the list then. The order will be placed Tuesday. If anyone has failed to get their payment to me by that time, they will be removed from the group buy.


Will flying spider monkeys be involved in the order process?

MCS


----------



## Mattiekrome

CueTheMusic said:


> I'm guessing a lot of the payments are in the mail. I'm really hoping so. I'm really craving my palio! :ss


Mine too, sent it out Saturday morning, so hopefully it will arrive there any time now


----------



## Tristan

Check sent today. Thanks again for doing the group buy and for all your hard work Dave!


----------



## Blueface

Bigwaved said:


> A deathly silence...
> 
> I will be going out of town Friday. We return Monday.


Dave,
That is just not right.
You mean that you have to cut a seven day Disney package down to just a weekend? Is that is all you get due to the ones that haven't paid yet?
That doesn't even include my cut.:r


----------



## Blueface

OK,
Have gotten a few inquiries relative to where Dave resides.
Hmmmmmm..............................

Must be to send him the check, of course.


----------



## schnell987

Mindflux said:


> my payment is in the mail


:tpd: Mailed this past Monday.


----------



## mikey202

Paypal sent:tu Ohh...and don't worry about getting bombed...The Browns are gonna take a pounding this year anyway!!!!


----------



## BeagleOne

Payment sent via Paypal. 

Thanks :cb


----------



## Bigwaved

mikey202 said:


> Paypal sent:tu Ohh...and don't worry about getting bombed...The Browns are gonna take a pounding this year anyway!!!!


:c:fu:bx


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1-paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1-paid
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1-paid
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1*[/QUOTE]


----------



## squid

Paypal sent a few moments ago for my purchase.

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1-paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1-paid
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1-paid
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1-paid
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1
116 Peter Pan - Original - 1-paid
117. zonedar - Original - 1-paid
118. Joey Link - Original - 1 *


----------



## audilicious-cl

I don't think I've ever been a part of a GB where people have paid this fast, way to go us!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1-paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1-paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1-paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2
27a discdog - Original - 1
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1-paid
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1-paid
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1-paid
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1-paid
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
109 tiptone - Original - 1
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1
116 Peter Pan - Original - 1-paid
117. zonedar - Original - 1-paid
118. Joey Link - Original - 1 *


----------



## Bigwaved

Kevin (Schnell987),

Thanks for the stow-aways! Your generosity is over the top, brother.


----------



## schnell987

Dave,
It is the least I could do to THANK YOU for taking on this enormous effort that's briinging a lot of happiness to the jungle! :tu WTG! :tu


----------



## tiptone

PayPal sent, muchos gracias Dave.


----------



## Mando

Looks like the "M"s are the slackers.

Mando......


----------



## No1der

I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't kicking myself for not jumping on this one when it was available. It would have been nice to have a Palio to compare against my Xikar.

If anyone wants to back out let me know.


----------



## BobbyRitz

I agree Rob. If there are any "left-over" shoot me a PM.

Rob


----------



## zonedar

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## n2advnture

:r Love you sig line :r

FYI - I got confirmation that my Palio order should ship on Monday :tu

~Mark


----------



## kvaughan

n2advnture said:


> :r Love you sig line :r
> 
> FYI - I got confirmation that my Palio order should ship on Monday :tu
> 
> ~Mark


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :w


----------



## jmcrawf1

kvaughan said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :w


Let me be the first to pull out the dancing chicken :ss

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:*

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1-paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1-paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1
13 coryj - original - 1-paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1-paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2-paid
27a discdog - Original - 1-paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1-paid
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1-paid
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98	 Squid - Original - 1-paid
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1-paid
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
109 tiptone - Original - 1-paid
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1
116 Peter Pan - Original - 1-paid
117. zonedar - Original - 1-paid
118. Joey Link - Original - 1 *


----------



## Blueface

No1der said:


> I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't kicking myself for not jumping on this one when it was available. It would have been nice to have a Palio to compare against my Xikar.
> 
> If anyone wants to back out let me know.


Heh, heh.........even nicer to now soon have two to compare to my Xikars.


----------



## kvaughan

Blueface said:


> Heh, heh.........even nicer to now soon have two to compare to my Xikars.


You're not rubbing it in are you? :r


----------



## Papichulo

Looks like there are only a few of the regulars that have not paid and a dozen or two of lurking gorillas. We are almost there. Pay up guys!! I can hardly wait to get my Palios.:chk


----------



## No1der

Blueface said:


> Heh, heh.........even nicer to now soon have two to compare to my Xikars.


Yeah yeah, I know you're rubbing it in. Which Xikar do you have?

I'm by no means turning my back on Xikar but it would be nice to have a Palio as well.


----------



## Savvy

Papichulo said:


> Looks like there are only a few of the regulars that have not paid and a dozen or two of lurking gorillas. We are almost there. Pay up guys!! I can hardly wait to get my Palios.:chk


My check went out in the mail a few days ago...if its not there by Saturday I'm going to be upset haha. I can't wait to get my Palio either. I too am matching it up with my Xi2 cutter haha.


----------



## No1der

Savvy said:


> My check went out in the mail a few days ago...if its not there by Saturday I'm going to be upset haha. I can't wait to get my Palio either. I too am matching it up with my Xi2 cutter haha.


Well, if I ever buy one, or someone backs out of this group buy, or there is another group buy, or I play with one at my B&M I would be comparing it to the Xikar Xi-3 which is a darn nice cutter that I'm very happy with.

I'm interested in the Palio because of all the talk about it.


----------



## Mattiekrome

Hmmm... Starting to get a little nervous, sent out my money order last Saturday morning and it still hasn't got there. Granted, WA is all the way across the US from NC, but is the USPS really that slow at sending an envelope?


----------



## glking

I'm a little concerned that my payment hasn't showed up yet. Mailed it on Sat. Hope the mailman's mule isn't sick or something....


----------



## Mindflux

Mattiekrome said:


> Hmmm... Starting to get a little nervous, sent out my money order last Saturday morning and it still hasn't got there. Granted, WA is all the way across the US from NC, but is the USPS really that slow at sending an envelope?


They deliver everything by sloth-back now.


----------



## Bigwaved

Mattiekrome said:


> Hmmm... Starting to get a little nervous, sent out my money order last Saturday morning and it still hasn't got there. Granted, WA is all the way across the US from NC, but is the USPS really that slow at sending an envelope?


If you sent it to WA, it will never get to me.


----------



## Cheeto

Yeah I meant to pay earlier, but a buddy of mine from Canada came down to visit and I had to show him a good time :ss. I got payed today though, and I sent bigwaved a paypal order just in the nick of time.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Payment sent, thanks again


----------



## Blueface

Bigwaved said:


> If you sent it to WA, it will never get to me.


You are not that far from the border.


----------



## Blueface

No1der said:


> Yeah yeah, I know you're rubbing it in. Which Xikar do you have?
> 
> I'm by no means turning my back on Xikar but it would be nice to have a Palio as well.


partial threadjack on:
I have the rosewood one, couple of small folding scissors and a regular all black one.
All work good when they don't fall apart.
Thought I loved them until I got my first Palio.
Don't even consider the thought of using any other cutter.
Love the way the blade is designed to let the cigar cap just sit there withough moving on you as you cut.
Best cutter bar none.

partial threadjack off:


----------



## discdog

Glad mine finally arrived. Lucky for me, still in time, unlucky for UPS, they were a day late, so it was delivered for free! That never happened before.

Thanks again Bigwaved for putting this together again.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:

*
*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1-paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1-paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1-paid
13 coryj - original - 1-paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1-paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2-paid
27a discdog - Original - 1-paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1-paid
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1-paid
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1-paid
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1-paid
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
109 tiptone - Original - 1-paid
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1-paid
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1
116 Peter Pan - Original - 1-paid
117. zonedar - Original - 1-paid
118. Joey Link - Original - 1 *


----------



## Mindflux

hopefully my payment comes today for ya. damn postal service.


----------



## Bigwaved

Mindflux said:


> hopefully my payment comes today for ya. damn postal service.


I am leaving this morning for a long weekend. I will not be back until Monday night. I will update the list upon my return. I am placing the order on Tuesday.


----------



## moedavis

MOEDAVIS- Burlwood - 1


----------



## hugecanoli

:r @ ^^^ post

I dont mean to laugh bro, but I think your a little too late.


----------



## jcarlton

:tpd:


hugecanoli said:


> :r @ ^^^ post
> 
> I dont mean to laugh bro, but I think your a little too late.


You gotta read through the threads a bit further. This one closed to new oders a few days ago, but stick around I'm sure another one will pop up with this product in the future. Welcome to CS Moedavis...:tu


----------



## rgordin

hugecanoli said:


> :r @ ^^^ post
> 
> I dont mean to laugh bro, but I think your a little too late.


:tpd: I think this time you read the last page of the book without reading what followed the first page.


----------



## Mattiekrome

Bigwaved said:


> If you sent it to WA, it will never get to me.


Doh! I dont know why I put WA, I meant OR... I think I saw someone a couple pages back saying something about you living in or near Seattle, maybe thats why I thought WA.


----------



## moedavis

it takes a while to go through 28 pages of a post. A fellow can hope can't he? :ss

Thanks for the welcome to the board, I'll keep my eyes peeled for the next one.


----------



## rgordin

moedavis said:


> it takes a while to go through 28 pages of a post. A fellow can hope can't he? :ss
> 
> Thanks for the welcome to the board, I'll keep my eyes peeled for the next one.


You might want to post on the New Gorilla Forum and introduce yourself.

These group purchases happen occasionally. I'm pretty new here myself.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Paypal sent!:tu Hope you have a nice vacation.


----------



## discdog

Dave I want to add one more carbon fiber cutter paypal on it's way, thanks again.


----------



## Superman2283

Thanks again Bigwave for doing this. I know we all appreciate it!


----------



## Dubxl152

Bumping this up, Dave will be back tonight im hoping the mailman delivered the money order i sent him on tuesday......... i mean how long does it take an envelope to go from CA to OR.


----------



## Darrell

How much are these? Am I missing the price? Is it too late?


----------



## Blueface

Dubxl152 said:


> Bumping this up, Dave will be back tonight im hoping the mailman delivered the money order i sent him on tuesday......... i mean how long does it take an envelope to go from CA to OR.


:r
Want to hear some Florida to Florida horror stories?
As much as five days for an envelope with a check.
Go figure.


----------



## rack04

Darrell said:


> How much are these? Am I missing the price? Is it too late?


1.) Read the first post
2.) Read the first post
3.) Yes

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1101692&postcount=264


----------



## Darrell

rack04 said:


> 1.) Read the first post
> 2.) Read the first post
> 3.) Yes
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1101692&postcount=264





Bigwaved said:


> *Palio* cigar cutters *group buy*. In about four weeks from now, _*~ August 16th*_, you will be able to choose the cutter in any finish. To make it worth our while, we need _*30+*_ orders. If you are interested, then add your name to the list, stating finish and quantity. PM me if you want to know the pricing. I will quote you the 30+ price because that is when the order will be placed. Payment option are _*check, money order or Paypal.*_
> 
> http://www.paliocutters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> _*0 Confirmed Orders*_
> 
> *1. Name, finish, quantity*


Where is the price?


----------



## rack04

Darrell said:


> Where is the price?





Bigwaved said:


> PM me if you want to know the pricing.


You had to PM Bigwaved for the price.


----------



## Mattiekrome

Com' on! Money order, you can do it!


----------



## hova45

Let me know when you get the check I sent it directly from my online banking.


----------



## Dubxl152

Blueface said:


> :r
> Want to hear some Florida to Florida horror stories?
> As much as five days for an envelope with a check.
> Go figure.


:r Bro please spare me the horror stories, ive lost enough hair stressing on this damn money order getting there on time. Worst nightmare it gets there the day after the orders are placed & im SOL.:hn


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:

*
*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1-paid
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1-paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1-paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1-paid
13 coryj - original - 1-paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1-paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 3-paid
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2-paid
27a discdog - Original - 1-paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1-paid
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1-paid
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1-paid
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1-paid
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1-received PM regarding this.
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1-paid
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1-PM sent
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1-paid
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1-paid
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1-paid
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1-received PM regarding this
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1-paid
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1-paid
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1-paid
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1-paid
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
109 tiptone - Original - 1-paid
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1-paid
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1
116 Peter Pan - Original - 1-paid
117. zonedar - Original - 1-paid
118. Joey Link - Original - 1 *


----------



## Bigwaved

If you have paid, but it does not show up on this list, then PM me. Otherwise, I will remove your name with someone on the wait list by Tuesday morning unless we have discussed things via PM.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Bigwaved said:


> If you have paid, but it does not show up on this list, then PM me. Otherwise, I will remove your name with someone on the wait list by Tuesday morning unless we have discussed things via PM.


Is it possible to discuss things other than the Palio cutter group buy III over the PM? I just want to talk.

MCS


----------



## Bigwaved

Major Captain Silly said:


> Is it possible to discuss things other than the Palio cutter group buy III over the PM? I just want to talk.
> 
> MCS


It is. PM away...


----------



## Bigwaved

*Update:

*
*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1-paid
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1-paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2-paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1-paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1-paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1-paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1-paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1-paid
13 coryj - original - 1-paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1-paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1-paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1-paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1-paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1-paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1-paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1-paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1-paid
23 Derby - original - 1-paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1-paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 3-paid
27 discdog - Burlwoodl - 2-paid
27a discdog - Original - 1-paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1-paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1-paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1-paid
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1-paid
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 -paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1-paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1-paid
36 Fresh50 - Burlwood - 1
37 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1-paid
38 Ginocide - Original - 1-paid
39 glking - original - 1-paid
40 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1-paid
41 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1-paid
42 gromit - Burlwood - 1-paid
43 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1-paid
44 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2-paid
45 havana_lover - Carbon Fiber - 1
46 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
47 hova45 - Burlwood - 1-received PM regarding this.
48 hugecanoli - Original - 1-paid
49 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1-paid
50 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1-paid
51 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1-paid
52 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
53 jloutlaw - original - 1-paid
54 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1-paid
55 jquirit - Original - 1-paid
56 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
57 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1-paid
58 khubli - Original - 1-paid
59 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
60 Lanthor - Original - 1-paid
61 macms - Original - 1-paid
62 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1 -paid
63 Mando- Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
64 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1-received PM regarding this
65 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1-paid
66 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
67 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1-paid
68 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1-paid
69 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
70 Moglman - Burlwood - 1-paid
71 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
72 Moosie - Burlwood - 1-paid
73 mostholycerebus - Original - 1
74 motownflip - burlwood - 1 -paid
75 nismo350z - Original - 1-paid
76 oddball - Burlwood - 1-paid
77 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1-paid
78 Papichulo - burlwood - 2-paid
79 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
80 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
81 preppie08- Carbon fiber - 1
82 rack04 - Original - 1-paid
83 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
84 RenoB - burlwood -1-paid
85 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
86 RHNewfie - Original - 2-paid
87 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
88 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1-paid
89 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1-received PM regarding this
90 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
91 Savvy - Burlwood - 1-paid
92 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1-paid
93 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
94 Slowhand - Original - 1-paid
95 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1-paid
96 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
97 spooble - original - 1-paid
98 Squid - Original - 1-paid
99 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1-paid
100 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
101 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1-paid
102 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1-paid
103 Superman2283 - original-1-paid
104 Superman2283-burlwood-1-paid
105 Syekick - Burlwood - 1-paid
106 thebiglebowski - Original - 1-paid
107 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1-paid
108 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
109 tiptone - Original - 1-paid
110 TRicker - Burlwood-1-paid
111 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
112 Tuneman07 - Original - 1-paid
113 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1-paid
114 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1-paid
115 zhadum - Burlwood - 1
116 Peter Pan - Original - 1-paid
117. zonedar - Original - 1-paid
118. Joey Link - Original - 1-received PM regarding this *


----------



## Bigwaved

_*Updated with names added and removed in response to PM replies. This is the final list. I am sending a PM to Mark to verify the numbers of each type of finish. The check will go out tomorrow.*_

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1	paid
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1	paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2	paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1	paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1	paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1	paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1	paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1	paid
13 coryj - original - 1	paid
14	 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1	paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1	paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1	paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1	paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1	paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1	paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1	paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1	paid
23 Derby - original - 1	paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1	paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 3	paid
27 discog - Original - 1	paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1	paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1	paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1	paid
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1	paid
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1	paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1	paid
36 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1	paid
37 Ginocide - Original - 1	paid
38 glking - original - 1	paid
39 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1	paid
40 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1	paid
41 gromit - Burlwood - 1	paid
42 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1	paid
43 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2	paid
44 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
45 hova45 - Burlwood - 1	PM received 
46 hugecanoli - Original - 1	paid
47 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1	paid
48 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1	paid
49 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1	paid
50 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
51 jloutlaw - original - 1	paid
52 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1	paid
53 Joey Link- Original- 1 PM received 
54 jquirit - Original - 1	paid
55 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
56 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1	paid
57 khubli - Original - 1	paid
58 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
59 Lanthor - Original - 1	paid
60 macms - Original - 1	paid
61 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
62 Mando- Carbon Fiber- 1	paid
63 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
64 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1	paid
65 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
66 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1	paid
67 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1	paid
68 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
69 Moglman - Burlwood - 1	paid
70 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
71 Moosie - Burlwood - 1	paid
72 motownflip - burlwood - 1	paid
73 nismo350z - Original - 1	paid
74 oddball - Burlwood - 1	paid
75 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1	paid
76 Papichulo - burlwood - 2	paid
77 Peter Pan - Original- 1	paid
78 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
79 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
80 rack04 - Original - 1	paid
81 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
82 RenoB - burlwood -1	paid
83 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
84 RHNewfie - Original - 2	paid
85 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
86 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1	paid
87 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
88 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
89 Savvy - Burlwood - 1	paid
90 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1	paid
91 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
92 skibumdc - Burlwood - 1	paid
93 Slowhand - Original - 1	paid
94 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1	paid
95 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
96 spooble - original - 1	paid
97 Squid - Original - 1	paid
98 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1	paid
99 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
100 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1	paid
101 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1	paid
102 Superman2283 - original-1	paid
103 Superman2283-burlwood-1	paid
104 Syekick - Burlwood - 1	paid
105 thebiglebowski - Original - 1	paid
106 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1	paid
107 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
108 tiptone - Original - 1	paid
109 TRicker - Burlwood-1	paid
110 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
111 Tuneman07 - Original - 1	paid
112 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
113 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1	paid
114 zonedar- Original- 1	paid
*


----------



## Bigwaved

_*Updated with names added and removed in response to PM replies. This is the final list. I am sending a PM to Mark to verify the numbers of each type of finish. The check will go out tomorrow.*_

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1	paid
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1	paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2	paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1	paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1	paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1	paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1	paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1	paid
13 coryj - original - 1	paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1	paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1	paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1	paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1	paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1	paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1	paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1	paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1	paid
23 Derby - original - 1	paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1	paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 3	paid
27 discdog - Burlwood -2 paid
27a	discdog - Original - 1	paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1	paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1	paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1	paid
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1	paid
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1	paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1	paid
36 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1	paid
37 Ginocide - Original - 1	paid
38 glking - original - 1	paid
39 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1	paid
40 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1	paid
41 gromit - Burlwood - 1	paid
42 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1	paid
43 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2	paid
44 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
45 hova45 - Burlwood - 1	PM received 
46 hugecanoli - Original - 1	paid
47 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1	paid
48 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1	paid
49 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1	paid
50 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
51 jloutlaw - original - 1	paid
52 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1	paid
53 Joey Link- Original- 1 PM received 
54 jquirit - Original - 1	paid
55 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
56 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1	paid
57 khubli - Original - 1	paid
58 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
59 Lanthor - Original - 1	paid
60 macms - Original - 1	paid
61 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
62 Mando- Carbon Fiber- 1	paid
63 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
64 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1	paid
65 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
66 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1	paid
67 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1	paid
68 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
69 Moglman - Burlwood - 1	paid
70 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
71 Moosie - Burlwood - 1	paid
72 motownflip - burlwood - 1	paid
73 nismo350z - Original - 1	paid
74 oddball - Burlwood - 1	paid
75 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1	paid
76 Papichulo - burlwood - 2	paid
77 Peter Pan - Original- 1	paid
78 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
79 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
80 rack04 - Original - 1	paid
81 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
82 RenoB - burlwood -1	paid
83 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
84 RHNewfie - Original - 2	paid
85 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
86 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1	paid
87 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
88 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
89 Savvy - Burlwood - 1	paid
90 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1	paid
91 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
92 skibumdc - Burlwood - 1	paid
93 Slowhand - Original - 1	paid
94 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1	paid
95 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
96 spooble - original - 1	paid
97 Squid - Original - 1	paid
98 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1	paid
99 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
100 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1	paid
101 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1	paid
102 Superman2283 - original-1	paid
103 Superman2283-burlwood-1	paid
104 Syekick - Burlwood - 1	paid
105 thebiglebowski - Original - 1	paid
106 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1	paid
107 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
108 tiptone - Original - 1	paid
109 TRicker - Burlwood-1	paid
110 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
111 Tuneman07 - Original - 1	paid
112 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
113 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1	paid
114 zonedar- Original- 1	paid
115 skibumdc- Burlwood - 1 paid
*


----------



## Bigwaved

_*Updated @1000 on 8/21/07. The check will go out today. Sorry about the multiple lists posted. This one should be accurate.*_

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1	paid
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1	paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2	paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1	paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1	paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1	paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1	paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1	paid
13 coryj - original - 1	paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1	paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1	paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1	paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1	paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1	paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1	paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1	paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1	paid
23 Derby - original - 1	paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1	paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 3	paid
27 discdog - Burlwood -2 paid
27a	discdog - Original - 1	paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1	paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1	paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1	paid
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1	paid
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1	paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1	paid
36 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1	paid
37 Ginocide - Original - 1	paid
38 glking - original - 1	paid
39 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1	paid
40 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1	paid
41 gromit - Burlwood - 1	paid
42 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1	paid
43 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2	paid
44 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
45 hova45 - Burlwood - 1	PM received 
46 hugecanoli - Original - 1	paid
47 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1	paid
48 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1	paid
49 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1	paid
50 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
51 jloutlaw - original - 1	paid
52 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1	paid
53 Joey Link- Original- 1 PM received 
54 jquirit - Original - 1	paid
55 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
56 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1	paid
57 khubli - Original - 1	paid
58 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
59 Lanthor - Original - 1	paid
60 macms - Original - 1	paid
61 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
62 Mando- Carbon Fiber- 1	paid
63 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
64 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1	paid
65 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
66 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1	paid
67 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1	paid
68 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
69 Moglman - Burlwood - 1	paid
70 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
71 Moosie - Burlwood - 1	paid
72 motownflip - burlwood - 1	paid
73 nismo350z - Original - 1	paid
74 oddball - Burlwood - 1	paid
75 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1	paid
76 Papichulo - burlwood - 2	paid
77 Peter Pan - Original- 1	paid
78 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
79 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
80 rack04 - Original - 1	paid
81 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
82 RenoB - burlwood -1	paid
83 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
84 RHNewfie - Original - 2	paid
85 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
86 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1	paid
87 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
88 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
89 Savvy - Burlwood - 1	paid
90 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1	paid
91 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
92 skibumdc - Burlwood - 1	paid
93 Slowhand - Original - 1	paid
94 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1	paid
95 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
96 spooble - original - 1	paid
97 Squid - Original - 1	paid
98 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1	paid
99 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
100 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1	paid
101 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1	paid
102 Superman2283 - original-1	paid
103 Superman2283-burlwood-1	paid
104 Syekick - Burlwood - 1	paid
105 thebiglebowski - Original - 1	paid
106 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1	paid
107 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
108 tiptone - Original - 1	paid
109 TRicker - Burlwood-1	paid
110 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
111 Tuneman07 - Original - 1	paid
112 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
113 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1	paid
114 zonedar- Original- 1	paid
115 skibumdc- Burlwood - 1 paid
116 netminder- Burlwood - 1 paid
*


----------



## Bigwaved

_*Updated: The check is on the way. *_

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1	paid
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1	paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2	paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1	paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1	paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1	paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1	paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1	paid
13 coryj - original - 1	paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1	paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1	paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1	paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1	paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1	paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1	paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1	paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1	paid
23 Derby - original - 1	paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1	paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 3	paid
27 discdog - Burlwood -2 paid
27a	discdog - Original - 1	paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1	paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1	paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1	paid
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1	paid
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1	paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1	paid
36 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1	paid
37 Ginocide - Original - 1	paid
38 glking - original - 1	paid
39 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1	paid
40 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1	paid
41 gromit - Burlwood - 1	paid
42 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1	paid
43 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2	paid
44 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
45 hova45 - Burlwood - 1	paid
46 hugecanoli - Original - 1	paid
47 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1	paid
48 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1	paid
49 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1	paid
50 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
51 jloutlaw - original - 1	paid
52 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1	paid
53 Joey Link- Original- 1 PM received 
54 jquirit - Original - 1	paid
55 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
56 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1	paid
57 khubli - Original - 1	paid
58 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
59 Lanthor - Original - 1	paid
60 macms - Original - 1	paid
61 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
62 Mando- Carbon Fiber- 1	paid
63 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
64 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1	paid
65 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
66 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1	paid
67 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1	paid
68 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
69 Moglman - Burlwood - 1	paid
70 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
71 Moosie - Burlwood - 1	paid
72 motownflip - burlwood - 1	paid
73 nismo350z - Original - 1	paid
74 oddball - Burlwood - 1	paid
75 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1	paid
76 Papichulo - burlwood - 2	paid
77 Peter Pan - Original- 1	paid
78 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
79 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
80 rack04 - Original - 1	paid
81 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
82 RenoB - burlwood -1	paid
83 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
84 RHNewfie - Original - 2	paid
85 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
86 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1	paid
87 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received 
88 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
89 Savvy - Burlwood - 1	paid
90 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1	paid
91 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
92 skibumdc - Burlwood - 1	paid
93 Slowhand - Original - 1	paid
94 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1	paid
95 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
96 spooble - original - 1	paid
97 Squid - Original - 1	paid
98 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1	paid
99 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
100 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1	paid
101 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1	paid
102 Superman2283 - original-1	paid
103 Superman2283-burlwood-1	paid
104 Syekick - Burlwood - 1	paid
105 thebiglebowski - Original - 1	paid
106 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1	paid
107 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
108 tiptone - Original - 1	paid
109 TRicker - Burlwood-1	paid
110 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
111 Tuneman07 - Original - 1	paid
112 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
113 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1	paid
114 zonedar- Original- 1	paid
115 skibumdc- Burlwood - 1 paid
116 netminder- Burlwood - 1 paid
*


----------



## rottenzombie

Yeah,Too bad I'll be back out on the road when the cutter arives..DOAH..But I"ll Have a cool cutter the next time I get home.:tuThanks Bigwaved :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

Due to either pitter patter of hearts beating or feet tapping, I thought everyone involved should know we are assuming I should have the cutters sometime next week. My plan is to turn them around quickly. Soon you all will have your Palio in hand.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

YAY! I need a new cutter,one that came with my old humi from cuban crafters is giving out on me!


----------



## Under A Mountain

I have mixed feelings about this.

I've lost a Zino and a Xikar, along with plenty of cheapos.

Never owned a Palio, can't wait to add it to the list.:hn:r


----------



## brownbuffalo

Can't wait!


----------



## BengalMan

could someone PM me the price?


----------



## kdhoffma

BengalMan said:


> could someone PM me the price?


This group buy has already been completed... but I bet there will be another one in the coming months (this was the third group buy for the Palio). If you can't wait, you can pick one up from heartfelt industries for not too much more.


----------



## Blueface

Group Buy Now Closed


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> Group Buy Now Closed


What did you say....:r:chk:r


----------



## rottenzombie

Bigwaved said:


> Due to either pitter patter of hearts beating or feet tapping, I thought everyone involved should know we are assuming I should have the cutters sometime next week. My plan is to turn them around quickly. Soon you all will have your Palio in hand.[/quote
> Yeah,:r


----------



## Major Captain Silly

When I get mine, I'm gonna cut a cigar with it!!

MCS

PS: I'm serious!


----------



## netminder

i paid for one but my name isn't on the list....hope it works out
Im sure it will!!


----------



## jquirit

netminder said:


> i paid for one but my name isn't on the list....hope it works out
> Im sure it will!!


@netminder: you might want to PM Bigwaved, because as far as I can tell your name was never added to the list (and this is the first time you're posting in this thread, according to your post history). So there might be a disconnect somewhere and it's always better to be safe than sorry in regards to group buys such as this.


----------



## netminder

I bought one of the ones that someone else didnt pay for. I have PMd him several times and have already paid for my burlwood cutter through paypal


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

If you have PMed him them I am sure he will take care of you,hard to keep 100+ records live and updated.Tough to be in charge of these things.


----------



## netminder

true true


----------



## Bigwaved

netminder said:


> i paid for one but my name isn't on the list....hope it works out
> Im sure it will!!


#116...


----------



## thebiglebowski

Bigwaved said:


> #116...


howcome i haven't got my cutter yet?????

(I'M KIDDING!!!)

again, this was awesome, dave - thanks.


----------



## netminder

edit: sorry for the crazyness...I see my name...I will shut upnow


----------



## Savvy

Blueface said:


> Group Buy Now Closed


...is there room for one more person? :r

this is a great thing, I can't wait to get mine in the mail. Thanks for doing this Dave


----------



## Lanthor

Major Captain Silly said:


> When I get mine, I'm gonna cut a cigar with it!!
> 
> MCS
> 
> PS: I'm serious!


Hopefully, when I get mine I will cut a cigar for Dave with it. :tu


----------



## mikey202

Savvy said:


> ...is there room for one more person? :r
> 
> this is a great thing, I can't wait to get mine in the mail. Thanks for doing this Dave


I changed my mind...I don't want a carbon fiber one...can I get mine with my name in gemstones?

Thanks for takin' charge of this!!!:tu:ss


----------



## Savvy

mikey202 said:


> I changed my mind...I don't want a carbon fiber one...can I get mine with my name in gemstones?
> 
> Thanks for takin' charge of this!!!:tu:ss


I'm done changing my mind, I do like the burlwood best, it'll match my humidor. Anyhow, while I was changing my mind I kind of felt like Spaulding from Caddyshack...

I'll have a hamburger, and a coke, no a milkshake, I want a cheeseburger...

...You'll have nothing and you'll like it!


----------



## hova45

Under A Mountain said:


> I have mixed feelings about this.
> 
> I've lost a Zino and a Xikar, along with plenty of cheapos.
> 
> Never owned a Palio, can't wait to add it to the list.:hn:r


Get a chain and attach it to your chain


----------



## Smokey Bob

BengalMan said:


> could someone PM me the price?


Street walker or Call out?

Now that would be an interesting "group buy"

Robert :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

_*Updated: The check is on the way. *_

*1 atlacatl - Burlwood - 1	paid
2 Audilicious - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
3 Auradefect - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
4 Awsmith4 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
5 B0rderman - Burlwood - 1	paid
6 Beachcougar - Carbon Fiber - 2	paid
7 BeagleOne - Original - 1	paid
8 BigJon - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
9 Blueface - Burlwood - 1	paid
10 Bourdreaux - Original - 1	paid
11 brownbuffalo - Original - 1	paid
12 Cheeto - Burlwood - 1	paid
13 coryj - original - 1	paid
14 Cricky101 - Burlwood - 1	paid
15 CubanLink - Burlwood - 1	paid
16 CueTheMusic - Original - 1	paid
17 Dabryan - Burlwood - 1	paid
18 Dabryan - Carbon - 1	paid
19 Dabryan - Original - 1	paid
20 Dahman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
21 dawgboy - Burlwood - 1	paid
22 daygo718 - burlwood - 1	paid
23 Derby - original - 1	paid
24 dgold21 - Burlwood - 1	paid
25 dgold21 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
26 discdog - Carbon Fiber - 3	paid
27 discdog - Burlwood -2 paid
27a	discdog - Original - 1	paid
28 dj1809 - original - 1	paid
29 drawfour - Burlwood - 1	paid
30 Dubxl152 - Original - 1	paid
31 Dukeuni - Original - 1	paid
32 field - Carbon Fiber - 2 paid
33 FlyerFanX - Burlwood - 1	paid
34 flyinillini75 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
35 FrankB - Original - 1	paid
36 GeneralDisorder - Original - 1	paid
37 Ginocide - Original - 1	paid
38 glking - original - 1	paid
39 Goldengator - Burlwood - 1	paid
40 Gorgon31- burlwood - 1	paid
41 gromit - Burlwood - 1	paid
42 GrtndpwrflOZ - Burlwood - 1	paid
43 Gurkha - Burlwood - 2	paid
44 Hawksfan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
45 hova45 - Burlwood - 1	paid
46 hugecanoli - Original - 1	paid
47 hurricane6 - Carbon fiber - 1	paid
48 Jason_of_texas - Burlwood - 1	paid
49 JCarlton - Burlwood - 1	paid
50 JGIORD - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
51 jloutlaw - original - 1	paid
52 Jmcrawf1 - Original - 1	paid
53 Joey Link- Original- 1 PM received 
54 jquirit - Original - 1	paid
55 kdhoffma - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
56 KENNETHMD - Burlwood - 1	paid
57 khubli - Original - 1	paid
58 kvaughan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
59 Lanthor - Original - 1	paid
60 macms - Original - 1	paid
61 MajorCaptainSilly - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
62 Mando- Carbon Fiber- 1	paid
63 Mattiekrome - Carbon Fiber - 1	PM received. BTW, Matt did send payment, but it did not arrive. He has receipts of his money order and all. Our fingers are crossed that he gets it back as returned mail.
64 MeNimbus - Burlwood - 1	paid
65 MeNimbus - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
66 Mikey202- carbon fiber- 1	paid
67 Mindflux - Burlwood - 1	paid
68 Mindflux - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
69 Moglman - Burlwood - 1	paid
70 Moglman - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
71 Moosie - Burlwood - 1	paid
72 motownflip - burlwood - 1	paid
73 nismo350z - Original - 1	paid
74 oddball - Burlwood - 1	paid
75 Old Sailor - Burlwood - 1	paid
76 Papichulo - burlwood - 2	paid
77 Peter Pan - Original- 1	paid
78 piranha - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
79 Pistol - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
80 rack04 - Original - 1	paid
81 reggiebuckeye - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
82 RenoB - burlwood -1	paid
83 rgordin - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
84 RHNewfie - Original - 2	paid
85 rockyr - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
86 rottenzombie-burlwood - 1	paid
87 Sailchaser - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
88 Satch - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
89 Savvy - Burlwood - 1	paid
90 schnell987 - Burlwood - 1	paid
91 Shaerza - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
92 skibumdc - Burlwood - 1	paid
93 Slowhand - Original - 1	paid
94 Smokepiper- Carbon - 1	paid
95 Smokey Bob - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
96 spooble - original - 1	paid
97 Squid - Original - 1	paid
98 SteveDMatt - Burlwood - 1	paid
99 Stogeyfish - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
100 Strangg1 - Burlwood - 1	paid
101 SUOrangeGuy - Burlwood - 1	paid
102 Superman2283 - original-1	paid
103 Superman2283-burlwood-1	paid
104 Syekick - Burlwood - 1	paid
105 thebiglebowski - Original - 1	paid
106 Tidefan73 - Burlwood - 1	paid
107 Tidefan73 - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
108 tiptone - Original - 1	paid
109 TRicker - Burlwood-1	paid
110 Tristan - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
111 Tuneman07 - Original - 1	paid
112 Under a Mountain - Carbon Fiber - 1	paid
113 Vegas Smoker - Burlwood -1	paid
114 zonedar- Original- 1	paid
115 skibumdc- Burlwood - 1 paid
116 netminder- Burlwood - 1 paid
*


----------



## Mando

:ss:chk


----------



## kvaughan

The wait is shortening :chk


----------



## sailchaser

Snail mail finally arrived, it's good to be on the paid list,Tried one of the cutters while on vacation touring the East.It sure produced a great clean cut :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

As of yesterday, Mark has received my payment, but not his order from Palio. He will turn around the cutters the same day he gets a hold of them.


----------



## dawgboy

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## drawfour

Major Captain Silly said:


> When I get mine, I'm gonna cut a cigar with it!!
> 
> MCS
> 
> PS: I'm serious!


Not me. I'm going to just stare at it, and then use my Xikar to cut a cigar. I just wanted the Palio for the status.

-drawfour

P.S. I may or may not be serious.


----------



## kvaughan

Major Captain Silly said:


> When I get mine, I'm gonna cut a cigar with it!!
> 
> MCS
> 
> PS: I'm serious!


What for??! I was planning on using mine for cutting string cheese...


----------



## rack04

Can I still be added to the list? What is the price for the burlwood?

:chk:chk I'm only kidding. Can't wait for these to ship.


----------



## n2advnture

Hi guys,
I contacted Palio on Friday, Monday and this morning trying to get an ETA on my order. The initially told me 2 weeks ago that I would have my order by now.

I will let you know what they come back with asap!

~Mark


----------



## RHNewfie

I am assuming that Palio is shipping this, is this correct? Thanks!

go join the mystery trade!!


----------



## rgordin

n2advnture said:


> Hi guys,
> I contacted Palio on Friday, Monday and this morning trying to get an ETA on my order. The initially told me 2 weeks ago that I would have my order by now.
> 
> I will let you know what they come back with asap!
> 
> ~Mark


So who is making money on the "float?"


----------



## n2advnture

Update:

Palio ran into a minor snag with the Carbon Fibers that should be straightened out by Tues/Wed, meaning I should have the Carbon Fibers next Saturday.

In the mean time, I have instructed Palio to send the OC-10s (original finish) and the Burl Wood finish to me asap so we can get this rolling.

Have a safe holiday and happy smoking!

~Mark

FYI - There is more going to Dave to help facilitate the GB shipping than just Palios and because Cigarmony has account #1 as the first authorized Palio retailer, let's just say there are some benefits (eg NOBODY has Carbon Fibers right now) :tu


----------



## kvaughan

Dang! More wait. Thanks for the update Mark :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the update, Mark.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Can i change to carbon fiber? LOL Kidding,thanks for the updates


----------



## rack04

Ha, good thing I ordered an original finish. :tu


----------



## n2advnture

Jason_of_Texas said:


> Can i change to carbon fiber? LOL Kidding,thanks for the updates


:r :r :r


----------



## Dubxl152

Any update on the order guys? I was going to give my buddy my old cutter to go with the half box im giving him for his B-day....... But no chance in hell he gets my Liberty Tobacco Cutter before i get my Palio.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Dubxl152 said:


> Any update on the order guys? I was going to give my buddy my old cutter to go with the half box im giving him for his B-day....... But no chance in hell he gets my Liberty Tobacco Cutter before i get my Palio.:ss


I do not have any new info. I will defer to Mark.


----------



## n2advnture

Sorry, we were away for the holiday weekend. I expect them any day now and will turn them around to Dave within hours of getting them and post here asap.

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture

*UPDATE:*

A couple of developments.

Palio is sending a partial shipment asap to include:

40 Original finish

24 Carbon Fiber finish (24 remaining for GB quantity)

24 Burl Wood finish (17 remaining for GB quantity)

Dave is heading on vacation on the 15th and won't return until the 23rd. In order to expedite the completion of the GB, I will be shipping them as soon as I receive them.

So here's the plan:

I'll be picking up 125 Priority envelopes today/tomorrow (need to hit a few PO's).

Dave is emailing me the address list tonight and I'll start putting them into the USPS address book over the weekend and printing shipping labels with USPS delivery confirmation numbers and putting them on the envelopes.

Once the first shipment of Palio arrives, I'll turn them right out. If all goes well, I should be able ship the first wave (88 cutters) on Thurs 09/13.

I should receive the remainder of my order from Palio by 09/18 for the 24 CF's and 09/24 for the 17 Burl Woods and will turn those right around in the same manner as the first wave.

Hope this helps!

~Mark


----------



## Under A Mountain

Reverse alphabetical order please!!!

Just kidding I'll get it when I get it.

Thanks for the update


----------



## rack04

Thanks for the update. I can't wait to see if this cutter is all that people say it is. :tu


----------



## jcarlton

Thanks for the update Mark:tu


----------



## BeagleOne

Thanks for the update. :tu


----------



## JCK

Mark..

Thanks for the update. Thank you even more for coordinating with Dave to ship these out directly yourself.

A good show.


----------



## kvaughan

Thanks for the update Mark


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

So you arent going to be able to use the labels I made?That sucks,tried to save yall some time.


----------



## CubanLink

Sweet!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

I think Mark should get kudos for offering to ship directly. We thought saving everyone the extra week would be the right thing to do. I think my daughter will think the 120+ priority envelopes I put together to be ready to ship the cutters out the next day will be a lot of fun to play with for a short period of time.


----------



## kvaughan

Bigwaved said:


> I think Mark should get kudos for offering to ship directly.


:tpd:


----------



## rockyr

Bigwaved said:


> I think Mark should get kudos for offering to ship directly.


Definitely!! Mark is a great BOTL and CS Member.


----------



## dawgboy

THAT IS GREAT NEWS! THANK YOU BOTH FOR THIS GB! :tu


----------



## Strangg1

Bigwaved said:


> I think Mark should get kudos for offering to ship directly. We thought saving everyone the extra week would be the right thing to do. I think my daughter will think the 120+ priority envelopes I put together to be ready to ship the cutters out the next day will be a lot of fun to play with for a short period of time.


For sure, one heck of a nice thing to do.

~S


----------



## schnell987

Dave,
Thank you again for all of your hard work that you have devoted to this group buy!

Mark,
Thank you very much for stepping up to the plate to make Palio's delay as seamless to us as possible. Kudos to you, my friend!!! :tu


----------



## oddball

Dave and Mark, many thanks and appreciation :tu


----------



## rgordin

Bigwaved said:


> I think Mark should get kudos for offering to ship directly.


I think it is obvious that not only are Mark's efforts appreciated but yours are as well. You have kept this well organized and acted in a responsible and caring manner throughout. Thank you.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Guys, Mark is a great guy who I've had the pleasure of meeting and talking with. Just an outstanding BOTL as evidenced by this thread.

So please, whenever you can, order from www.Cigarmony.com :tu


----------



## Smokey Bob

I ordered a carbon fiber model.

I am quite content to wait for the "second mailing". I would rather the first cutters go to others who don't already own a "high end" cutting tool.

I am just pleased to have participated in this CS event.

Thanks to the folk(s) who put this thing together. You guys are a class act.

Robert :ss


----------



## ForestPuma

Thanks to both of you guys for everything. Can't wait to get the cutters.


----------



## Papichulo

rgordin said:


> I think it is obvious that not only are Mark's efforts appreciated but yours are as well. You have kept this well organized and acted in a responsible and caring manner throughout. Thank you.


:tpd: My thoughts exactly guys!


----------



## Mindflux

kudos to biz-markie !


----------



## hova45

Thanks for all the effort that you have put into this guys it is really appreciated. I dont mind waiting till the next shipment either,


----------



## n2advnture

UPDATE:

All the USPS labels were printed for the first "wave" and put on the envelopes. I am just waiting on the Palios to arrive which should be this afternoon or tomorrow afternoon. As soon as they arrive, they will be turned out the next morning (they'll be on the first truck).

I talked to Palio again yesterday and the remainder should be shipped around the 21st and I'll have those labels ready to go as well.

Here is the list for the "first wave" based (I just started at the top of the list that I was given):

(this includes all the "Original Finish" and 24 ea of the Carbon & Burl Woods)

atlacatl 0103 8555 7490 6278 5614
Audilicious 0103 8555 7490 4181 4090
Auradefect 0103 8555 7490 5229 9855
Awsmith4 0103 8555 7490 1035 6811
B0rderman 0103 8555 7491 6764 3208
Beachcougar 0103 8555 7491 3618 5920
BeagleOne 0103 8555 7491 5715 7449
BigJon 0103 8555 7490 2084 2571
Blueface 0103 8555 7491 4667 1680
Bourdreaux 0103 8555 7490 3132 8330
brownbuffalo 0103 8555 7491 0476 9671
Cheeto 0103 8555 7490 4185 5116
coryj 0103 8555 7491 2574 1199
Cricky101 0103 8555 7490 9428 3911
CubanLink 0103 8555 7490 8379 8150
CueTheMusic 0103 8555 7490 3136 9357
Dabryan 0103 8555 7490 7331 2397
Dahman 0103 8555 7491 1525 5439
daygo718 0103 8555 7490 6282 6638
Derby 0103 8555 7490 5234 0878
dgold21 0103 8555 7491 5728 0345
discdog (Rob P) 0103 8555 7491 4679 4587
discdog??? (James G) 0103 8555 7490 3145 1236
dj1809 0103 8555 7490 6290 8518
drawfour 0103 8555 7490 1047 9718
Dubxl152 0103 8555 7491 6776 6105
Dukeuni 0103 8555 7490 5242 2758
field 0103 8555 7490 2096 5478
FlyerFanX 0103 8555 7491 3630 8824
flyinillini75 0103 8555 7490 4193 6990
FrankB 0103 8555 7491 2537 5066
GeneralDisorder 0103 8555 7491 5683 2347
Ginocide 0103 8555 7491 0440 3544
glking 0103 8555 7491 3586 0828
Goldengator 0103 8555 7491 1488 9307
Gorgon31 0103 8555 7490 8343 2023
gromit 0103 8555 7491 6731 8106
GrtndpwrflOZ 0103 8555 7490 7294 6265
Gurkha 0103 8555 7491 4634 6588
Hawksfan 0103 8555 7490 9391 7787
hova45 0103 8555 7491 1497 1323
hugecanoli 0103 8555 7490 9399 9806
hurricane6 0103 8555 7490 5205 6762
Jason_of_texas 0103 8555 7490 3108 5240
JCarlton 0103 8555 7490 6254 2521
JGIORD 0103 8555 7490 2059 9482
jloutlaw 0103 8555 7490 4157 1009
Jmcrawf1 0103 8555 7490 7302 8281
kdhoffma 0103 8555 7490 8351 4040
KENNETHMD 0103 8555 7491 0448 5564
khubli 0103 8555 7491 2549 7997
kvaughan 0103 8555 7490 6258 3432
macms 0103 8555 7490 7306 9192
MajorCaptainSilly 0103 8555 7490 5209 7673
MeNimbus 0103 8555 7491 0452 6472
nismo350z 0103 8555 7491 3598 3756
rack04 0103 8555 7490 9404 0712
RHNewfie 0103 8555 7491 1501 2230
Slowhand 0103 8555 7490 8355 4954
spooble 0103 8555 7490 4161 1910
Squid 0103 8555 7491 0456 7376
Superman2283 0103 8555 7491 1505 3134
thebiglebowski 0103 8555 7491 3602 4656
tiptone 0103 8555 7490 9408 1616
Tuneman07 0103 8555 7491 2553 8898

Hope this helps!

~Mark

ps - thank you for all the kinds words!


----------



## rack04

Thanks for the update. Can't wait to see what a "real" cutter is like. :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Thanks for all the hard work!! I anxiously await!!


----------



## Bigwaved

WTG, Mark. Gracias on the info update. I will submit trader feedback to everyone tonight after work.


----------



## jcarlton

Thanks for the update Mark:tu



Thank you to both Bigwaved and Mark for the work put into this GB!!!!!


----------



## rack04

Bigwaved said:


> WTG, Mark. Gracias on the info update. I will submit trader feedback to everyone tonight after work.


Where do our trader ratings go, Bigwaved or n2advnture?


----------



## Tidefan73

rack04 said:


> Where do our trader ratings go, Bigwaved or n2advnture?


Both.


----------



## atlacatl

Awesome, thank you, I can't wait.


----------



## hova45

Awesome Mark thanks for the update.


----------



## JCK

Mark..

Fantastic !!! thanks for packaging up all these and getting them out to us !


----------



## CubanLink

you da man!!!:tu


----------



## auradefect

Awesome, can't wait! :tu


----------



## n2advnture

Received the first wave of Palios today!

They are all packaged up and ready to go out first thing in the morning. You should receive them on Sat/Mon. :tu

BTW - You Carbon Fiber / Burl Wood guys are getting the new LEATHER pouches, they look sweet!

Enjoy and I'll keep you updated on the second wave's arrival / shipment.

~Mark


----------



## rack04

So do the originals come with a case? Saturday can't come fast enough.


----------



## kvaughan

n2advnture said:


> BTW - You Carbon Fiber / Burl Wood guys are getting the new LEATHER pouches, they look sweet!


Wooo :chk:chk:chk

Thanks again for the updates Mark


----------



## cricky101

I can hear my cigars trembling ... :tu


----------



## drawfour

n2advnture said:


> BTW - You Carbon Fiber / Burl Wood guys are getting the new LEATHER pouches, they look sweet!


Awwwwwww yeeeeaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## oddball

n2advnture said:


> ...BTW - You Carbon Fiber / Burl Wood guys are getting the new LEATHER pouches, they look sweet!
> 
> Enjoy and I'll keep you updated on the second wave's arrival / shipment.
> 
> ~Mark


Thanks Mark :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

_*I have submitted trader feedback to everyone. If you have not received one from me, alert me via PM.*_


----------



## hova45

that makes me so happy woo hoo leather cases


----------



## Tidefan73

n2advnture said:


> Received the first wave of Palios today!
> 
> They are all packaged up and ready to go out first thing in the morning. You should receive them on Sat/Mon. :tu
> 
> BTW - You Carbon Fiber / Burl Wood guys are getting the new LEATHER pouches, they look sweet!
> 
> Enjoy and I'll keep you updated on the second wave's arrival / shipment.
> 
> ~Mark


Nice, very nice!!! I can't wait!!! :chk


----------



## dgold21

*FRIGGIN' SWEET!*​


----------



## rottenzombie

I cant wait , thanks for all the hard work that was put in to this :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks I can't wait


----------



## n2advnture

rack04 said:


> So do the originals come with a case? Saturday can't come fast enough.


They do come with a case but the CF & BW come with a leather version :tu


----------



## squid

*Can I change my order??? *

:ss


----------



## Mindflux

Oh oh I cannot wait for mine


----------



## Papichulo

squid said:


> *Can I change my order??? *
> 
> :ss


:tpd: I want to change my order too!!!!!

*NOT!*


----------



## gromit

*Got mine this morning! Woo Hoo!:ss:ss:ss*

*Can't wait to put it to good use. Thanks to all involved for their hard work on this group buy!:tu*


----------



## Bigwaved

I am happy to hear the first wave are arriving. The return trader feedback is appreciated.


----------



## kvaughan

Mine's been sitting at the PO since yesterday and I'm stuck at work :c


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Just got mine. The pictures on the web really don't do this cutter justice. This a heavy duty piece of cutting machinery.

MCS


----------



## JCK

Received my Palio today... Looks excellent. Thanks Dave !


----------



## gromit

Pic of my new Burlwood Palio. Still a virgin at this point!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Mine came in the mail this morning
Burl wood and pouch.....I've got a pouch woo woo


B


----------



## hova45

i got mine too


----------



## rack04

Received mine today. Thanks for the great Palio Group Buy


----------



## Gorgon31

Received mine today! Can't wait to use it. Thanks! 
:ss


----------



## hurricane6

Received mine today!!! Pictures do not do the real cutter justice!! This is an awesome cutter!!! Thanks Bigwaved for putting this group buy together!:tu


----------



## dgold21

Got 'em today! Wow, these things are great, nice and solid feel. Now I have a problem, I was going to gift one of them, but they both look so great...burlwood or CF - don't know which one I want too keep now! 

Thanks Mark and Dave for your collective efforts...just fantastic! :tu


----------



## gocowboys

I won't get mine until Monday. Oh the pain. The agony. That is what happens when you get a P.O Box near work. No weekend deliveries.


----------



## glking

Got mine today.
Thanks to Dave and Mark for all their work in getting this done!


----------



## JGIORD

Mine arrived today! :tu

Damn, I'm so happy I got the carbon fiber. This thing looks beautiful! I'm almost hesitant to use it. Nice pouch to.

Thanks bigwaved for organizing this


----------



## kdhoffma

Got mine today... also the carbon fiber. Very nice looking cutter. I'm going to give it a try tonight. Thanks for all of the hard work putting this together, guys!


----------



## drawfour

Got mine today, the burlwood is beautiful and the leather pouch is sweet!


----------



## jloutlaw

Got mine today and broke it in with a Padron 3000. Both were great.


----------



## daygo718

Received my burlwood today. Can't wait to break it in. Thanks guys!


----------



## thebiglebowski

got mine yesterday too! was sitting in the pile of mail but i neglected to sort thru it, so it didn't get broken in yesterday. this afternoon, it'll lose it's "innocence"... ;-)


----------



## Cheeto

Got mine yesterday, works like a champ!! I love the little BOTL insignia as well.


----------



## RPB67

Looks like another great group buy.

Nice job Dave. :tu


----------



## drawfour

*sigh* I have a bad cold. I can barely breath, sore throat, etc... So that Palio is going to have to stay a virgin for a while. Too bad, I was looking forward to trying a new cigar w/ my new cutter.


----------



## Papichulo

drawfour said:


> *sigh* I have a bad cold. I can barely breath, sore throat, etc... So that Palio is going to have to stay a virgin for a while. Too bad, I was looking forward to trying a new cigar w/ my new cutter.


Get some Entex and take some Nightquil in the evening before bed so you can use it at the Seattle Herf. I hope you feel better brother.


----------



## drawfour

Papichulo said:


> Get some Entex and take some Nightquil in the evening before bed so you can use it at the Seattle Herf. I hope you feel better brother.


I've been doing the Dayquil/lots of liquids thing. I still have a decent appetite, at least.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Could someone please post a pic of the new leather cases that come with the Carbon Fiber and Burlwood?

Thanks


----------



## drawfour

LasciviousXXX said:


> Could someone please post a pic of the new leather cases that come with the Carbon Fiber and Burlwood?
> 
> Thanks


Here's the Burlwood:

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2455025720098581623CqQSkR


----------



## LasciviousXXX

drawfour said:


> Here's the Burlwood:
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2455025720098581623CqQSkR


NICE!!

Thanks bro, much appreciated.


----------



## tuneman07

Just got mine- I have to say I am impressed. I didn't really think there would be that big of a difference between the palio and any other cutter but I have to admit its a LOT better :tu Thnx again for the buy:ss


----------



## BeagleOne

It was really nice coming home from a mini vacation / wedding and finding this in my mailbox. It made my day!!! Thanks!!! :tu


----------



## Mando

Can't wait.....:dr


----------



## CueTheMusic

Got mine on Saturday, but was at the Iowa, Iowa State tailgate all day so didn't get it until Sunday... Haven't used it yet, but I'm really excited to. I was really surprised at the weight of the thing. Quality:ss


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

SWEET! Just got mine in,loving the look and feel of it!


----------



## Bigwaved

I have to tell you, reading the comments from the new owners makes me smile. Soon, everyone in this GB will able to use a very nice product.


----------



## FlyerFanX

Got mine Saturday and of course had to break it in immediately. CAO MX2 Belicoso was the victim. Cutter performed flawlessly. Cigar was great too!

Thanks Dave for putting this together!


----------



## Superman2283

Just got mine today. Had a little tear come to my eye when I opened it up, it's beautiful. Thanks Bigwave for putting this together!


----------



## dj1809

Just got mine today.
Can't wait to break it in.
Thanks to those that made this happen!


----------



## scoot

Damn, looks like I shoulda got in on this. Enjoy the cutter boys.


----------



## awsmith4

Got mine Saturday (I've been on the road since then) and it is beautiful!:tu


----------



## hugecanoli

I got mine today, and wanted to thank Dave for all the hard work he did with this huge group buy, and Mark for stepping up and expediting the shipping.

I cant wait to break it in!

Thanks again guys!

:tu


----------



## Mindflux

When is that second batch supposed to come in? I guess I'm part of that group.


----------



## Tristan

Mindflux said:


> When is that second batch supposed to come in? I guess I'm part of that group.





n2advnture said:


> UPDATE:
> I talked to Palio again yesterday and the remainder should be shipped around the 21st and I'll have those labels ready to go as well.


It looks like the 21st is when the next wave is expected. Thanks again Mark and BW Dave for putting this together! I can't wait to hold the carbon fiber Palio in my hand!


----------



## Mindflux

Tristan said:


> It looks like the 21st is when the next wave is expected. Thanks again Mark and BW Dave for putting this together! I can't wait to hold the carbon fiber Palio in my hand!


Thanks. Was looking for something a little more up to date. Is the 21st a certainty? It's just a few days away now.


----------



## Tristan

Mindflux said:


> Thanks. Was looking for something a little more up to date. Is the 21st a certainty? It's just a few days away now.


Gotcha! I'm not sure if it's certain. They'll definitely be worth the wait. I can just imagine the carbon fiber glimmering in the light! :ss


----------



## Mindflux

Tristan said:


> Gotcha! I'm not sure if it's certain. They'll definitely be worth the wait. I can just imagine the carbon fiber glimmering in the light! :ss


You know it's not really carbon fiber, right?:tu


----------



## Tristan

Mindflux said:


> You know it's not really carbon fiber, right?:tu


Can't we pretend it's real carbon fiber and not just a faux finish? :r


----------



## Dubxl152

Muahahahah this thing cuts like a champ. I can hear the stogies scream from the humi...... heads will roll i tell ya!! Thanks again fellas I appriciate the hard work that went into this GB & ill be dropping those cigarmony cards to my friends:tu:ss


----------



## ForestPuma

Got mine yesterday and broke it in today. A couple of pics:


----------



## mikey202

Beachcougar said:


> Got mine yesterday and broke it in today. A couple of pics:


OHHHHH!!! Man that's nice. I WANT MY PALIO!!!!!:dr MOMMY!!!!!!!!:ss

That's the one I bought...can't wait!!!


----------



## audilicious-cl

Mindflux said:


> You know it's not really carbon fiber, right?:tu


I thought it actually was. I don't remember seeing anywhere said it's simulated/faux/fake.

Maybe I'll paint it bright pink so nobody steals it.

It cuts like a dream though, much smoother and nicer in the hand than my xikar.


----------



## Mindflux

audilicious said:


> I thought it actually was. I don't remember seeing anywhere said it's simulated/faux/fake.
> 
> Maybe I'll paint it bright pink so nobody steals it.
> 
> It cuts like a dream though, much smoother and nicer in the hand than my xikar.


You should have known the minute you picked it up 

The burlwood also isn't really burlwood.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Mindflux said:


> The burlwood also isn't really burlwood.


So I dont have to treat it to prevent termites?! YES! :chk


----------



## CueTheMusic

Wow. So I finally got to try out the new Palio. Used it on a Padilla Hybrid torpedo, and I cut it a total of three times to get the draw right. Each time the cut was amazing. The last cut, I took off maybe an eighth of an inch, if that, and and there was this incredibly thin piece of tobacco sitting in my lap, perfectly cut on each side. This thing is amazing.


----------



## rottenzombie

I haven't received mine yet , does that mean I'm on the 2nd mailing ?


----------



## drawfour

rottenzombie said:


> I haven't received mine yet , does that mean I'm on the 2nd mailing ?


I think most of the carbon-fibers were in the second mailing -- something about only a partial shipment from Palio.


----------



## Cheeto

I love that little card they come with that shows who assembled it and on what date :ss


----------



## b0rderman

Got mine in today.....cut up a dog rocket about 20 times all the way down the stick....I know sounds like a waste but it was all cracked up anyhow....what a cutter....thanks for the GB
:tu

Stefan


----------



## Tricker-cl

just bumping this to see if the cutters came in today. :chk:chk


----------



## coryj

Came home from vacation to find this beauty in my mailbox... what a nice surprise! I love it! Going to have a smoke in honor of its arrival in a little bit :ss


----------



## discdog

Recieved all but one of mine. Thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## Mindflux

It's now the 22nd? What's the latest?


----------



## n2advnture

I contacted Palio yesterday to confirm that the 2nd wave shipped on the 21st, waiting for comfirmation.

~M


----------



## n2advnture

discdog said:


> Recieved all but one of mine. Thanks again for putting this together.


It will be sent with the other items you called about Robert :tu (waiting on the Henry's Signature Series draw tools to arrive - they should be here on Mon/Tues).

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture

I just re-read my thread from the first wave and it was unclear on my part.

Palio was supposed to ship the 2nd batch of CF cutters to me on the 21st, sorry for any confusion!

~Mark


----------



## Mindflux

n2advnture said:


> I just re-read my thread from the first wave and it was unclear on my part.
> 
> Palio was supposed to ship the 2nd batch of CF cutters to me on the 21st, sorry for any confusion!
> 
> ~Mark


Ok, but DID they ship them? Any confirmation? I'm waiting on a BurlWood and a CF.


----------



## n2advnture

Mindflux said:


> Ok, but DID they ship them? Any confirmation? I'm waiting on a BurlWood and a CF.





n2advnture said:


> I contacted Palio yesterday to confirm that the 2nd wave shipped on the 21st, waiting for comfirmation.
> 
> ~M


Hope this helps :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

PM instead!


----------



## jcarlton

Just got back from Cancun today and my Burlwood was waiting for me when I got home. Thanks for putting this together guys, the first cut will be on a Siglo VI Maddy :dr :ss


----------



## Mindflux

RHNewfie said:


> PM instead!


Fail. If i do that how will I ever catch up to your posts per day ratio?


----------



## tireiron

These truly are great cutters!


----------



## FriendlyFire

Can anyone please pm me the Deal here with details if its still going on?

Jack



tireiron said:


> These truly are great cutters!


----------



## CueTheMusic

FriendlyFire said:


> Can anyone please pm me the Deal here with details if its still going on?
> 
> Jack


Not sure if this is a joke or not, but the deal is over (you have to go back an entire page to figure that out :tu). If you are interested in one, don't hesitate to get one from www.cigarmony.com. That is where the group buy purchased from, and even without the group buy, the price is great, and definitely worth it.


----------



## Tricker-cl

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk



FriendlyFire said:


> Can anyone please pm me the Deal here with details if its still going on?
> 
> Jack


Also any further word on the cutters, I'm so anxious I am gonna pee myself!!!


----------



## n2advnture

TRicker said:


> Also any further word on the cutters, I'm so anxious I am gonna pee myself!!!


Still waiting to hear back from Palio :tu (left a couple of messages)

I'll let you know asap

~Mark


----------



## RPB67

TRicker said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> Also any further word on the cutters, I'm so anxious I am gonna pee myself!!!


Be sure to wear a diaper....:r


----------



## Tricker-cl

Too late


----------



## rgordin

n2advnture said:


> Still waiting to hear back from Palio :tu (left a couple of messages)
> 
> I'll let you know asap
> 
> ~Mark


Darn. When I saw you had posted again, I got my hopes up. Sigh.


----------



## n2advnture

There has been a medical emergency with a family member of Palio. Needless to say, they haven't been getting anything done over the past few days as this is their greatest concern at the moment.

Our prayers are with your and your family bro.

~Mark

PS - They did indicate that they may be able to ship them out on Friday, so I can turn them around Monday evening to complete the GB.


----------



## rgordin

n2advnture said:


> There has been a medical emergency with a family member of Palio. Needless to say, they haven't been getting anything done over the past few days as this is their greatest concern at the moment.
> 
> Our prayers are with your and your family bro.


I didn't realize they were that small of a business. I hope the things work out well for the family and I am glad to hear that Palio has his priorities in the correct order - family and health first. This is not a time for us to be bothering Palio.


----------



## Moosie

rgordin said:


> So who is making money on the "float?"


:r:r


----------



## rottenzombie

rgordin said:


> I didn't realize they were that small of a business. I hope the things work out well for the family and I am glad to hear that Palio has his priorities in the correct order - family and health first. This is not a time for us to be bothering Palio.


I could not have said it any better .


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the update, Mark. Let him know we are hoping all is well.


----------



## oddball

n2advnture said:


> There has been a medical emergency with a family member of Palio. Needless to say, they haven't been getting anything done over the past few days as this is their greatest concern at the moment.
> 
> Our prayers are with your and your family bro.
> 
> ~Mark
> 
> PS - They did indicate that they may be able to ship them out on Friday, so I can turn them around Monday evening to complete the GB.


No problem, thanks for the update.


----------



## RHNewfie

Got my Palio in the mail yesterday!! Gonna have to wait a day or so for a test run!! :tu


----------



## hikari

I might be interested in one or two if there is a next one.
please let me know if there is


----------



## dj1809

I finally got a chance to use mine the other day... Man! I can't believe I've been missing out on these precision cuts.

You know that scene from Goodfellas where Paulie is slicing the garlic with a razor blade? That's exactly what cutting a cigar with a palio is like. As the draw got tougher, I'd slice a sliver off the end without worrying about ruining the wrapper. Sweeet :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

RHNewfie said:


> Got my Palio in the mail yesterday!! Gonna have to wait a day or so for a test run!! :tu


 no mail today:ss


----------



## n2advnture

Old Sailor said:


> no mail today:ss


You're in the next wave David :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

n2advnture said:


> You're in the next wave David :tu


Awesome, Thanks Mark:chk


----------



## pistol

Which wave is old Pistol Pete Haglin in?! I'm ready for mine too!!!:tu:ss


----------



## rottenzombie

pistol said:


> Which wave is old Pistol Pete Haglin in?! I'm ready for mine too!!!:tu:ss


:tpd: I can hardly wait to try this puppy out on an unsuspecting stogie :chk:chk:chk


----------



## rgordin

pistol said:


> Which wave is old Pistol Pete Haglin in?! I'm ready for mine too!!!:tu:ss


Whooo! Is there more than one wave left? We surfers want to get out in the water and stop watching from the shore.


----------



## Bigwaved

rgordin said:


> Whooo! Is there more than one wave left? We surfers want to get out in the water and stop watching from the shore.


Just one.


----------



## rgordin

Bigwaved said:


> Just one.


Thanks for the quick response. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

rgordin said:


> Thanks for the quick response. :tu


You are welcome.


----------



## auradefect

dj1809 said:


> I finally got a chance to use mine the other day... Man! I can't believe I've been missing out on these precision cuts.
> 
> You know that scene from Goodfellas where Paulie is slicing the garlic with a razor blade? That's exactly what cutting a cigar with a palio is like. As the draw got tougher, I'd slice a sliver off the end without worrying about ruining the wrapper. Sweeet :tu


I was very impressed too, especially since I've only ever used cheapo $3 cutters since I started smoking. I can't believe I was missing out on this the whole time. Before I didn't think it would make too much a difference, man was I wrong.


----------



## n2advnture

I will let you know if they arrive this afternoon as expected. If they do, all of the remaining Palios in the GB will go out first thing in the morning. :tu

~Mark


----------



## mikey202

n2advnture said:


> I will let you know if they arrive this afternoon as expected. If they do, all of the remaining Palios in the GB will go out first thing in the morning. :tu
> 
> ~Mark


WOOHOO!!!!!:chk


----------



## FriendlyFire

Do you have any left overs???



n2advnture said:


> I will let you know if they arrive this afternoon as expected. If they do, all of the remaining Palios in the GB will go out first thing in the morning. :tu
> 
> ~Mark


----------



## rottenzombie

n2advnture said:


> I will let you know if they arrive this afternoon as expected. If they do, all of the remaining Palios in the GB will go out first thing in the morning. :tu
> 
> ~Mark


Cool . Thanks for the update . :tu:tu:tu


----------



## n2advnture

The Palios should be here today!

I will pack the "second wave" up and have them ALL out first thing in the morning. You should receive them in 2-3 days, so Fri (Sat latest).

Happy smoking my friends!

~Mark

PS - 5% OFF www.CIGARMONY.com
Just enter "cs2007" during checkout :tu

.


----------



## Tristan

n2advnture said:


> The Palios should be here today!
> 
> I will pack the "second wave" up and have them ALL out first thing in the morning. You should receive them in 2-3 days, so Fri (Sat latest).
> 
> Happy smoking my friends!
> 
> ~Mark
> 
> PS - 5% OFF www.CIGARMONY.com
> Just enter "cs2007" during checkout :tu
> 
> .


Awesome! Thanks Mark!


----------



## Bigwaved

n2advnture said:


> The Palios should be here today!
> 
> I will pack the "second wave" up and have them ALL out first thing in the morning. You should receive them in 2-3 days, so Fri (Sat latest).
> 
> Happy smoking my friends!
> 
> ~Mark
> 
> PS - 5% OFF www.CIGARMONY.com
> Just enter "cs2007" during checkout :tu
> 
> .


I hear music...:tu


----------



## rottenzombie

n2advnture said:


> The Palios should be here today!
> 
> I will pack the "second wave" up and have them ALL out first thing in the morning. You should receive them in 2-3 days, so Fri (Sat latest).
> 
> Happy smoking my friends!
> 
> ~Mark
> 
> PS - 5% OFF www.CIGARMONY.com
> Just enter "cs2007" during checkout :tu
> 
> .


Sweet just in time for me to try it out . as I will be geting home about the same time . :ss:ss:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Mindflux

n2advnture said:


> The Palios should be here today!
> 
> I will pack the "second wave" up and have them ALL out first thing in the morning. You should receive them in 2-3 days, so Fri (Sat latest).
> 
> Happy smoking my friends!
> 
> ~Mark
> 
> PS - 5% OFF www.CIGARMONY.com
> Just enter "cs2007" during checkout :tu
> 
> .


"Should" and "are" are completely different. Which is it Mark? :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Many Thanks Mark!!!


----------



## n2advnture

Going out today :tu

Mindflux 0103 8555 7492 5695 7636
Moglman 0103 8555 7491 9404 3071
Tidefan73 0103 8555 7492 7792 9155
Papichulo 0103 8555 7492 6744 3395
Moosie 0103 8555 7492 3598 6114
motownflip 0103 8555 7491 8355 7312
oddball 0103 8555 7492 1501 4592
Old Sailor LJ502753713US
RenoB 0103 8555 7492 4647 1876
rottenzombie 0103 8555 7492 0452 8833
Savvy 0103 8555 7492 6752 5398
schnell987 0103 8555 7492 9898 2672
skibumdc 0103 8555 7492 8849 6912
SteveDMatt 0103 8555 7492 1509 6598
Strangg1 0103 8555 7492 5703 9638
SUOrangeGuy 0103 8555 7492 2558 2357
Syekick 0103 8555 7493 0946 8430
Vegas Smoker 0103 8555 7492 7801 1156
netminder 0103 8555 7492 4655 3879
Mikey202 0103 8555 7492 3606 8116
piranha 0103 8555 7491 9420 6964
Pistol 0103 8555 7492 6760 7285
reggiebuckeye 0103 8555 7492 1517 8485
rgordin 0103 8555 7492 2566 4244
rockyr 0103 8555 7492 0469 2725
Sailchaser 0103 8555 7492 4663 5766
Satch 0103 8555 7492 3615 0002
Shaerza 0103 8555 7491 8372 1201
Smokepiper 0103 8555 7491 7323 5442
Smokey Bob 0103 8555 7492 5712 1524
Stogeyfish 0103 8555 7492 6764 8288
Tristan 0103 8555 7492 2570 5244
Under a Mountain 0103 8555 7492 5716 2527
Mando 0103 8555 7492 4667 6769
Joey Link 0103 8555 7492 3619 1005
jquirit 0103 8555 7492 3619 1005
Lanthor 0103 8555 7492 3619 1005
Mattiekrome 0103 8555 7492 3619 1005
zonedar 0103 8555 7492 3619 1005
Peter Pan 0103 8555 7492 3619 1005
dawgboy - TBD
TRicker - TBD
MeNimbus - TBD


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Thanks Mark and Bigwaved!!


----------



## rockyr

Thanks Mark! It was good to hear you on Dogwatch. :tu


----------



## Mando

THANKS!! :chk:chk

Mando.......


----------



## Strangg1

Wonderful! Just in time for my long weekend and camping trip coming up! I intend on sacrificing many many stogies with my Palio!



~S


----------



## rgordin

Mindflux said:


> "Should" and "are" are completely different. Which is it Mark? :ss


Looks like Mark has answered this two posts below yours.  Can't wait.


----------



## Mindflux

rgordin said:


> Looks like Mark has answered this two posts below yours.  Can't wait.


word up
:tu


----------



## n2advnture

n2advnture said:


> Going out today :tu
> dawgboy - TBD
> TRicker - TBD
> MeNimbus - TBD


dawgboy - 0103 8555 7492 0722 4527
TRicker - 0103 8555 7492 9111 0591
MeNimbus - 0103 8555 7492 4916 7554

.


----------



## Bigwaved

Smiles, smiles everyone...


----------



## burninator

Hate not taking part in this one. Right when I need a new cutter.


----------



## dayplanner

burninator said:


> Hate not taking part in this one. Right when I need a new cutter.


Ditto, I need to know when the next one of these are happening!


----------



## dawgboy

Thanks Mark!


----------



## jquirit

Thanks once again for this wonderful opportunity, BigWaved and n2advnture! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Bigwaved

jquirit said:


> Thanks once again for this wonderful opportunity, BigWaved and n2advnture! Can't wait to get mine!


I am setting up a herf to do just that. :ss I will post it soon. Keep next Wednesday night open!!


----------



## Lanthor

Bigwaved said:


> I am setting up a herf to do just that. :ss I will post it soon. Keep next Wednesday night open!!


Sweet! :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Lanthor said:


> Sweet! :ss


You have to show up this time!


----------



## Lanthor

Bigwaved said:


> You have to show up this time!


Calendar has been cleared for this one!

Thanks Dave (and Mark), can't wait to lop off some caps.


----------



## FriendlyFire

Whats the best price I would pay now if I decide I want one? anyone know.


----------



## Moosie

You have earned your Gold Star. Thankxx!:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

FriendlyFire said:


> Whats the best price I would pay now if I decide I want one? anyone know.


Read this thread to see how Mark at Cigarmony does business. That should be enough to convince you to purchase it from him.


----------



## rgordin

Bigwaved said:


> Read this thread to see how Mark at Cigarmony does business. That should be enough to convince you to purchase it from him.


This is from a recent post by Mark in the Retailer Forum:

"Don't forget your 5% Club Stogie discount! Simply enter "cs2007" during your checkout."


----------



## RenoB

Thanks Dave!

Thanks Mark!

Hope it arrives before I leave for LOLH, could really use it


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> Thanks Mark!
> 
> Hope it arrives before I leave for LOLH, could really use it


Fingers are crossed for "happy mail" today...


----------



## rgordin

Bigwaved said:


> Fingers are crossed for "happy mail" today...


Just got mine via Priority Mail. :tu

Dave: Thank you for all your efforts initiating this and dealing with all of the logistics. I know it took a lot of "volunteer" work to accomplish something this involved.

Mark: Thank you for keeping us informed and for all of the work you did following through with this when it became evident that there were going to be a few bumps. You smoothed those out as much as possible.


----------



## Bigwaved

It looks like the second wave is upon us! Excellent. The next few days should be fun for all in that grouping.


----------



## mikey202

Just got my CF Palio!!!! Very Nice!!! I think I'll Cut the head off a EO 601 Conn tonight!!! Thanks to everyone who made this possible.:ss


----------



## n2advnture

mikey202 said:


> Just got my CF Palio!!!! Very Nice!!! I think I'll Cut the head off a EO 601 Conn tonight!!! Thanks to everyone who made this possible.:ss





rgordin said:


> Just got mine via Priority Mail. :tu
> 
> Dave: Thank you for all your efforts initiating this and dealing with all of the logistics. I know it took a lot of "volunteer" work to accomplish something this involved.
> 
> Mark: Thank you for keeping us informed and for all of the work you did following through with this when it became evident that there were going to be a few bumps. You smoothed those out as much as possible.


Sweet! :tu

And it was my pleasure

Have a great weekend and happy smoking!

~Mark


----------



## rockyr

I got mine today too!! Sweet finish and the action seems a bit smoother than the original I have. Much thanks to Dave for putting this together and Mark for the awesome follow-thru!


----------



## Moglman-cl

Arrived today! Thank you once again Mark, for the great product, and thank you Dave for pulling off one massive gb! Unbelievable job for both of you!! My hat's off to you both!


----------



## Savvy

Just got mine in today, can't wait to break it in tonight. Thanks a lot for setting this up guys.


----------



## SteveDMatt

Savvy said:


> Just got mine in today, can't wait to break it in tonight. Thanks a lot for setting this up guys.


Got mine today also. Going to a small local herf tonight to show it off.

NICE!:tu


----------



## RenoB

Landed :tu

Incredible effort on everyone's part, not least of all Palio!!!


----------



## smokepiper

Got mine a few minutes ago. Lovely little piece. I can't wait to try it out.

D


----------



## rottenzombie

Got mine in today . This is a great looking cutter . If it ever stops raining I am going to terrorize some stogies . Thanks for a great group buy .:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## pistol

Mine came in, thanks!


----------



## oddball

Just got it in (though I'm sick and can't try it out today).
Many thanks to Dave for putting this together and to Mark for the hard work on getting these out.


----------



## mikey202

I just cut a CAO Brazillia Gol, and........it was like...effortless!!! snip!!!:tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

When I checked my mail today there was no palio but according to the DC# it was delivered today. I was afraid someone stole my mail but mysteriously it appeared tonight after six o'clock (My guess is that they put it in my neighbors mail). 

I already have a Palio but they are so great I needed another. I love the new leather pouch instead of the pleather from before. Thanks Guys!!


----------



## motownflip

Got mine! Thanks again.


----------



## schnell987

Dave and Mark,
The Palio arrived today (it didn't last long before being put to good use ). This thing is absolutely terrific!

Thank you both for all of your efforts to make this group buy a success! :tu

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Moosie

The Cutter has landed. ThankXX again.:tu


----------



## Stogeyfish

It was waiting for me when I got home. Thanks!!!:tu


----------



## Mindflux

Both of mine made it. Superb


----------



## Smokey Bob

My palio has entered the building! Thanks for putting this together Dave


----------



## pistol

Smokey Bob said:


> Thanks for putting this together Ed.


Who's Ed? I think you mean Dave:tu


----------



## Smokey Bob

pistol said:


> Who's Ed? I think you mean Dave:tu


typo/brain fart fixed...thanks for the heads up

Robert


----------



## piranha

Mine came in. Many thanks to Dave and Mark!!!:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

Ed made me laugh.


----------



## kvaughan

Just wanted to throw out another thanks to Dave and Mark. Love this cutter!


----------



## Tristan

Just received my today. Wow; this carbon fiber finish looks awesome and it cut through this ERDM Grande Espagne like butter!

Thanks Dave and Mark for making this happen!


----------



## dawgboy

Got mine Yesterday! I LOVE IT!

Thanks to all involved in this GB :tu


----------



## Mando

Woo Hoo...got mine today. Broke it in, 5 mins out of the package.
Thanks fellas, awesome GB.

Mando.......


----------



## gocowboys

It helps to go to the mailbox. I just checked mine. I got my Palio. I can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## Old Sailor

pistol said:


> Who's Ed? I think you mean Dave:tu


Daves not here:r


----------



## Under A Mountain

Got mine on Friday.
Thanks all!!


----------



## Strangg1

Got mine on Friday. Went camping over the weekend and cut many a stogie. Even loane dit out to a few folks who were smoking with me and they were impressed. Great stuff!


~S


----------



## nosaj02

Man, I cant believed I missed out on this! I guess I should have found out about this forum sooner!!! Is there going to be another one?


----------



## Sir Ashton

nosaj02 said:


> Man, I cant believed I missed out on this! I guess I should have found out about this forum sooner!!! Is there going to be another one?


If so, I'd be in for one.:tu


----------



## MeNimbus

Thank you Dave and Mark for the awesome group buy and Palios. :tu


----------



## n2advnture

Who's cutter got shipped to their outdated Ppal address?

please pm me

thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bigwaved

Ok, I have dealt with Mark at Cigarmony multiple times through group buys and my own purchases. He has demonstrated customer service that is extraordinary. As anyone who has worked with him can attest, you are foolish not to consider him when you are in the market for the products that he carries. This group buy is a shining example of how he works. I must give kudos to Palio for the assistance in getting some wrinkles worked out as well.


----------



## kvaughan

Bigwaved said:


> Ok, I have dealt with Mark at Cigarmony multiple times through group buys and my own purchases. He has demonstrated customer service that is extraordinary. As anyone who has worked with him can attest, you are foolish not to consider him when you are in the market for the products that he carries. This group buy is a shining example of how he works. I must give kudos to Palio for the assistance in getting some wrinkles worked out as well.


:tpd: I'd be glad to give my business to Mark anytime.


----------



## sailchaser

Thanks for the buy I just got the cutter and it made a get cut on my first stick a newly released schams custom from key west and the cut was perfect.Thanks for putting the buy together :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Come on post office:chk


----------



## Lanthor

Thanks Dave for the cutter and the incredible hospitality!!


----------



## Bigwaved

Lanthor said:


> Thanks Dave for the cutter and the incredible hospitality!!


:tu


----------



## zonedar

Hear hear!! Thanks Dave!


----------



## jquirit

zonedar said:


> Hear hear!! Thanks Dave!


Yes, another fine get-together, Dave! Except next time, let it be in West Portland. Spending the 45 minutes driving back home was... tiresome. 

PS - Dave, remember to PM me about my inquiry from that night.


----------



## Bigwaved

jquirit said:


> Yes, another fine get-together, Dave! Except next time, let it be in West Portland. Spending the 45 minutes driving back home was... tiresome.
> 
> PS - Dave, remember to PM me about my inquiry from that night.


You got it, JCrew. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Mine should get here soon:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

It Came, got mine, many thanks Mark and Bigwave.:tu:tu


----------



## bobarian

Anyone have an extra one they want to sell or trade? :tu
Drop me a PM.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke

I'm bummed I missed out on this. I've been looking for a decent cutter.
Hope there is a "Palio cutter group buy IV".


----------



## mustangbobo

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> I'm bummed I missed out on this. I've been looking for a decent cutter.
> Hope there is a "Palio cutter group buy IV".


x2!


----------



## Infin1ty

Anyone have an idea of when there is going to be another group buy?


----------



## Freight

mustangbobo said:


> x2!


x3!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Freight said:


> x3!


x4!


----------



## earnold25

ZYA_LTR said:


> x4!


x5 :ss


----------



## thunderbucks

earnold25 said:


> x5 :ss


x6!


----------



## Nabinger16

I'm guessing there is a lot of interest in another Palio group buy... I'm most definatly one of them. Who's up for the project?


----------



## TEAK

I'm game also!!!!


----------



## n2advnture

Nabinger16 said:


> I'm guessing there is a lot of interest in another Palio group buy... I'm most definatly one of them. Who's up for the project?


I'm up for it again but I need to talk to Palio to see if it's "doable" now in regards to stock.

~Mark


----------



## Mystophales

I would be in as well...I think it is time for me to move up to a quality cutter. The $3 ones I keep buying seem to be worth about half that much...


----------



## Nabinger16

n2advnture said:


> I'm up for it again but I need to talk to Palio to see if it's "doable" now in regards to stock.
> 
> ~Mark


Thanks Mark... Keep us updated!


----------



## n2advnture

Just in case anyone doesn't want to wait, here is a 5% discount code for Cigarmony "cs2007" :tu

Hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Cadillac

Count me in on a group by this time.


----------



## The Mum

This could be good for X mass.


----------



## gary106334

I'm In.


----------



## IslandRick

I'm interested also. Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Troop_lee

I would be interested as well if its doable. 

Thanks Mark, I know you'll do everything you can to get this done.


----------



## Snakeyes

I lost mine last month  so yeah, if this is happening, I'm in.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke

If my count is correct, we have 16 interested already!


----------



## n2advnture

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> If my count is correct, we have 16 interested already!


It's not up to me, Palio has to be able to provide enough stock to cover a large GB so quickly after doing the last and with the holiday buying season on.

It would most likely have to be after the first of the year but I am trying 

~Mark


----------



## vintagejc

If this happens, I'm in. Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## ultramag

I'd be in as well if it could be pulled off.


----------



## Harpo

Count me in if this next group buy goes ahead!!

:tu


----------



## BostonMark

Same here! Count me in!


----------



## Bear

My wife asked me what would make a great stocking stuffer for me. I sent her a link to the Palio web site.
Please let me know if we can do this in time for Christmas...


----------



## Ozone89

I need another Palio...count me in.


----------



## bmagin320

in like flynn, let me know


----------



## dayplanner

Two questions.

How much is group buy price, and is there a difference between the regular black (cheaper one) and the carbon fibre or burl wood cutter? Do they both feel the same and perform the same?


----------



## Siebec

I would also be interested in the next group buy.


----------



## BigDawgFan

Count me in on this if this happens!


----------



## Nabinger16

Advil said:


> Two questions.
> 
> How much is group buy price, and is there a difference between the regular black (cheaper one) and the carbon fibre or burl wood cutter? Do they both feel the same and perform the same?


At this point the actual group buy is over, there is a few of us hopefuls that are expressing our interest in another group buy. It may be put together but at this point we are just crossing our fingers. Mark (n2advnture) is contacting Palio to see if another group buy is possible due to the last one just about wiping them out and the holiday season. If another group buy is put together, a price would be determined then. To my knowledge there is no difference in the feel or performance of the Palio's regardless of the finish.


----------



## Infin1ty

Nabinger16 said:


> At this point the actual group buy is over, there is a few of us hopefuls that are expressing our interest in another group buy. It may be put together but at this point we are just crossing our fingers. Mark (n2advnture) is contacting Palio to see if another group buy is possible due to the last one just about wiping them out and the holiday season. If another group buy is put together, a price would be determined then. To my knowledge there is no difference in the feel or performance of the Palio's regardless of the finish.


Yes, I believe that the carbon and the wood finish are exactly the same as the original black, just a difference finish.


----------



## a2vr6

Put me on the list for the next one. I think we have enough for another already!!! :ss


----------



## rick l

I would like to be included in the next group buy, thanks Rick:ss


----------



## n2advnture

I talked to Palio and an OC-10 "Original Finish" GB would definitely be do-able if anyone is interested but Carbon Fiber and Burl Wood finishes can't be included until.

I hope this helps and thanks again for the support.

~Mark


----------



## gary106334

n2advnture said:


> I talked to Palio and an OC-10 "Original Finish" GB would definitely be do-able if anyone is interested but Carbon Fiber and Burl Wood finishes can't be included until.
> 
> I hope this helps and thanks again for the support.
> 
> ~Mark


That's fine with me.


----------



## n2advnture

Ok, here you go!

Palio Group Buy IV

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1279652#post1279652

~Mark

.


----------

